# Ash1981 training log(pic,vids etc)



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So this is journal number 3 lol.

Just gonna use this thread to log my training, diet and supplement use.

First goal is to get to Cyprus in june in some sort of decent shape, second goal will be coming home and build a good amount of tissue.

Training will be all the compound lifts split into and upper /lower regime.

Just had an offer on a house accepted and also the mrs is 10 weeks pregnant so my life is changing big time this year and i want my physique to change along with it for the better.

I will post pics and vids as i go along.

Onwards and upwards, into the gym tomorrow for an upper session and onto that plane looking spot on

Few pics...

Here we go then...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck mate.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cyprus will be nice and hot in June! Going on hols?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Good luck mate.


Thanks very much mate, stick around


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

good luck fella. im going to cyprus in june. where about you going?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Tom90 said:


> Cyprus will be nice and hot in June! Going on hols?


Yea for a wedding,went to Cyprus last year in sept and that was hot enough


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

protaras?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking ok mate. Better when leaner. When posing legs point toes out a little more and slight bend knees. Will look much better. Ill follow this with interest. Not read it all as watching a film, you being coached by jim still??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

tony10 said:


> protaras?


No mate napa for a week

And no it's not my wedding

Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking ok mate. Better when leaner. When posing legs point toes out a little more and slight bend knees. Will look much better. Ill follow this with interest. Not read it all as watching a film, you being coached by jim still??


Cheers k dog

No mate not with his Jim now, need all the money I can get with a sprog on the way


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Subbed 

Good luck mate, and congrats, hope all goes well for you and your girl mate! :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah cool mate had no idea congratulations!!!!!

Let me know if can help with anything.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Conscript said:


> Subbed
> 
> Good luck mate, and congrats, hope all goes well for you and your girl mate! :beer:


Cheers buddy


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah cool mate had no idea congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Let me know if can help with anything.


Ok cool mate.

How much cardio would you do?

And would you limit carbs at all?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats on the little one on the way mate :thumbup1:

And good luck on your training goals, I'll be following to see how you get on.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Congrats on the little one on the way mate :thumbup1:
> 
> And good luck on your training goals, I'll be following to see how you get on.


Cheers fella

How's the pct coming along?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers fella
> 
> How's the pct coming along?


Err not great I ended up staying on after I split with the ex as my head was in a proper state...I'll be going for round 2 in a few weeks time I just need to get some more hcg in first. Until then I'm tapering down my test gradually to avoid crashing.

I may start up another journal soon as I've really slacked off these past few weeks. Am joining a new gym tomorrow can't wait to get back into things properly again.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Ok cool mate.
> 
> How much cardio would you do?
> 
> And would you limit carbs at all?


Ill have a proper look tomorrow mate. Had mt2 jab and fcuk me I feel sick. Had a zopi so I actually sleep it off so ill be out cold soon 

Night.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill have a proper look tomorrow mate. Had mt2 jab and fcuk me I feel sick. Had a zopi so I actually sleep it off so ill be out cold soon
> 
> Night.


Ha fair one mate, best thing for the sickness is food straight after jab together with an anti histamine

Keeps sickness at bay

Have a good one mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Err not great I ended up staying on after I split with the ex as my head was in a proper state...I'll be going for round 2 in a few weeks time I just need to get some more hcg in first. Until then I'm tapering down my test gradually to avoid crashing.
> 
> I may start up another journal soon as I've really slacked off these past few weeks. Am joining a new gym tomorrow can't wait to get back into things properly again.


On dear not what I was expecting to read.

Yea get one up, have you still been training though?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> On dear not what I was expecting to read.
> 
> Yea get one up, have you still been training though?


I know but it had to be done at the time...was depressed as fvck and the low test was just making things worse...you should have seen me blubbing like a little baby it was tragic :/

Yea still been training just haven't had a structured routine and missed days etc. as my gym was miles away and had barely any money. Diet went completely to sh1t too as my appetite disappeared but it's better now.

I'll be back on top form very soon!

You off all AAS now then I take it?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi mate

Can you give more details of your training split? Alsowill you be using anything g to help reach your goals?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to hear your getting things turned round bud

Aas???? What do you think?

Very low dose, so low that most people would say its not worth it


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

str4nger said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Can you give more details of your training split? Alsowill you be using anything g to help reach your goals?


Yea I will be using a few goodies along the way to reach my goals.

In regards to training I have a few routines in mind as always lol

To choose from...

Upper/lower split, 4 exercises per day, one on one off

3 day full body

And this that I was reccomended by mingster ...

http://oldschooltrainer.com/minimalist-power-and-bulk/


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

how many days a weeks can you get to the gym?

not a fan of the upper lower split, I like to split my body parts according to muscle size and what I want to improve.

Come on then, what goodies you got in mind :devil2:


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

good luck mate

training/sleep might take a hit though when your little bambino comes along!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

m118 said:


> good luck mate
> 
> training/sleep might take a hit though when your little bambino comes along!


Ha your right mate.

Thanks for getting back to me


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Theres this one mon/wed/fri...

Decline bb 5x5(inc 2 warm ups)

Pull down 4x8

Leg press 3x12

1 Upright row drop set 1x12/1x10/1x8

Deads 5x5(inc 2 warm ups)

Dips 4x8

Db row 3x12

1 cable crunch drop set 1x20/1x15/1x10

Squat 5x5(inc 2 warm ups)

Mill press 4x8

Chins 3x12

1 calf drop set 1x15/1x12/1x8

Or

Upper A

Mill press

Bb row

Pulldown

Lower A

Deads

Leg press

Leg raise

Upper B

Incline

Chins

Dips

Lower B

Squat

Hammy curls

Cable crunch

To be performed day on day off

What do you think @Mingster


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

str4nger said:


> how many days a weeks can you get to the gym?
> 
> not a fan of the upper lower split, I like to split my body parts according to muscle size and what I want to improve.
> 
> Come on then, what goodies you got in mind :devil2:


I can get to the gym about 4 days a week, in the mornings so say 45/50 mins tops

I need to improve on it all though lol

At the minute it's gonna be prop and tbol, gonna add some dnp into it and continue in the tbol and prop closer to the Hols, have some enathanate as well closer to Hols


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

if you have 4 days I would do,

chest and hams, back calves, shoulders tricep, quads biceps

will give you a large muscle and a small muscle so 1 hour would be more then long enough to hit both, whilst giving your arms a rest after being worked indirectly. This is just what I would do if I has 4 days, I train 6 days.

I would say ruin the dnp prior for 10 days then jump on your course, then 10 days off and 10 days on then switch to rohm thermal lipid if you can get it and run it for 6 weeks building from .5ml to 2 ml ed.

Have you ever run tren? you could run a rip blend for your cycle?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What's the thermal lipid?

Dont know much about it


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

The only Problem with running dnp and such is having sex with the mrs with a little bab inside her

Also I can't do tren because of Hairloss issues


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Theres this one mon/wed/fri...
> 
> Decline bb 5x5(inc 2 warm ups)
> 
> ...


I prefer the first routine, but it's what you feel is suitable to yourself that counts mate. As I've said before, you need something that you can stick to and invest the time and effort into


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I prefer the first routine, but it's what you feel is suitable to yourself that counts mate. As I've said before, you need something that you can stick to and invest the time and effort into


Would you change anything though mate?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Would you change anything though mate?


If I was doing it for myself I would. I would do the basic push/pull/legs that I bang on to everyone about lol. But it's not for me, it's for you, so it has to be something that you are happy and comfortable with. And something you can stick to.

I don't believe for one second that exercise choice will effect a cut. Just as you can cut on any aas compounds, you can cut on low rep squats just as easily as high rep leg extensions. I'm also not a believer in stims, t3 or other 'fat burners' so read into that what you will.

If you can find a package that you are 100% committed to, Ash, it will work. Finding something you believe in is the key.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> If I was doing it for myself I would. I would do the basic push/pull/legs that I bang on to everyone about lol. But it's not for me, it's for you, so it has to be something that you are happy and comfortable with. And something you can stick to.
> 
> I don't believe for one second that exercise choice will effect a cut. Just as you can cut on any aas compounds, you can cut on low rep squats just as easily as high rep leg extensions. I'm also not a believer in stims, t3 or other 'fat burners' so read into that what you will.
> 
> If you can find a package that you are 100% committed to, Ash, it will work. Finding something you believe in is the key.


Ok mate cheers. One last question. As you have already said to me in the past would you take a run up as it were on any program that you are starting or just go straight into it as head as you can


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Ok mate cheers. One last question. As you have already said to me in the past would you take a run up as it were on any program that you are starting or just go straight into it as head as you can


I'm a great believer in cycling everything, especial;l;y your training. I would start at 80% intensity and build from there. 11 weeks is a long time to do anything flat out. You could fit two training cycles in there...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I'm a great believer in cycling everything, especial;l;y your training. I would start at 80% intensity and build from there. 11 weeks is a long time to do anything flat out. You could fit two training cycles in there...


So go 80% and build up to flat out then have a reload week, drop a few sets etc then back onto the next percentage build up?

Is that right lol?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> So go 80% and build up to flat out then have a reload week, drop a few sets etc then back onto the next percentage build up?
> 
> Is that right lol?


Yes, mate. Keeping your training to short, bite sized sections like this will help you keep your focus and do all sorts of positive things to your body to boot. Time the second 'peak' for just before your holiday and you should feel like your have walked out of the gym straight onto the beach


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Push pull legs!!!!!!!!!! Best structure of training I have ever done.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate. Keeping your training to short, bite sized sections like this will help you keep your focus and do all sorts of positive things to your body to boot. Time the second 'peak' for just before your holiday and you should feel like your have walked out of the gym straight onto the beach


Lol

Cheers buddy


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Push pull legs!!!!!!!!!! Best structure of training I have ever done.


Don't confuse me ffs

I'm gonna stick to what I have written until Hols

Once back I will review it to see if it was successful and then look at starting again


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Don't confuse me ffs
> 
> I'm gonna stick to what I have written until Hols
> 
> Once back I will review it to see if it was successful and then look at starting again


Push pull legs has been by far the most productive routine for me. You can always change exercises around, rep range, intensity etc so always something to do when gains stall. Take a look in my journal when ya back mate, I'm logging all my sessions.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Push pull legs has been by far the most productive routine for me. You can always change exercises around, rep range, intensity etc so always something to do when gains stall. Take a look in my journal when ya back mate, I'm logging all my sessions.


Yea your doing quite high volume though yea?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Yea your doing quite high volume though yea?


At the moment yes. The routine before was heavy lifting lower end reps but I stopped gaining strength each week and stalled so jim changed it up and it's sparked more growth again.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> At the moment yes. The routine before was heavy lifting lower end reps but I stopped gaining strength each week and stalled so jim changed it up and it's sparked more growth again.


You got a date yet to when your steeping up to the bright lights???


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

chris27 said:


> good luck mate


Cheers mate

Stick around fella, lot of love in here

Loll


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> You got a date yet to when your steeping up to the bright lights???


No idea mate. It's whenever I'm ready which at the moment, is a long way off.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> No idea mate. It's whenever I'm ready which at the moment, is a long way off.


Haven't you got the mass for it yet then?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Haven't you got the mass for it yet then?


Aup mate, could you tell me how to follow your thread plz. I can't find it anywhere lol.

And congrats on your baby on the way. Is it your 1st?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Found it now lol. I'm following.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Haven't you got the mass for it yet then?


Far from it mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Found it now lol. I'm following.


Thanks very much mate

Yea first one, we were only trying for 4 weeks... SUPER SPERM lOl

Anyway great to have you on board bud


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Far from it mate.


Fck me I'm well behind

Lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

hello mate, thought id come along for the ride 

have you decided on a routine yet? from your avi it looks like you shave your head so why concerned about hairloss? if anything i thought the prop would cause it more than anything converting to dht etc rather than tren?

looks like you ahve a good base to start with, back looks nice and lean, dont look like you are carrying much fat!

id say with regards when training legs, your calfs look like they should be prioritised and hit first, then crack on with quads and hams etc

good luck with your goals, and lets hope this thread is third time lucky eh :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:
 

> Thanks very much mate
> 
> Yea first one, we were only trying for 4 weeks... SUPER SPERM lOl
> 
> Anyway great to have you on board bud


Glad to be on board with you. I started my journal aswell did 1st day today and my god my legs are dead. It was my 1st ever leg workout lol.

Hope everything goes well with the pregnancy and you baby is healthy aswell. I have 3 kids and they make a man very happy. I even had tears in my eyes at all the births.

Good luck mate I will keep following.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> hello mate, thought id come along for the ride
> 
> have you decided on a routine yet? from your avi it looks like you shave your head so why concerned about hairloss? if anything i thought the prop would cause it more than anything converting to dht etc rather than tren?
> 
> ...


Yea lol lets hope so

Good idea with the calfs, I like that

I'm just worried about Hairloss from tren as its so androgenic it is supposed to be harsh on the old bonce line


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Glad to be on board with you. I started my journal aswell did 1st day today and my god my legs are dead. It was my 1st ever leg workout lol.
> 
> Hope everything goes well with the pregnancy and you baby is healthy aswell. I have 3 kids and they make a man very happy. I even had tears in my eyes at all the births.
> 
> Good luck mate I will keep following.


Cheers mate. Yea I think I've been in your thread already???

You done legs today, first time doing them?????


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers mate. Yea I think I've been in your thread already???
> 
> You done legs today, first time doing them?????


Yeah thats right 1st time I worked legs. Still sore now lol. The nice sore though.

Are you aiming to compete or just get in to nice shape??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Compete?????

Lol I wish I was anywhere near that but I'm far far from it

All my immediate goals are to get in shape for my Hols in June. When I get back I will be having the baby in October and no Hols for a while so it will be full steam ahead on a bulking mission

You trained your legs yesterday?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Compete?????
> 
> Lol I wish I was anywhere near that but I'm far far from it
> 
> ...


Lol oh right.

Yeah trained legs yesterday. I am not looking forward to the rest of today cos they are killing lol.

Is your programme legs/push/pull??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol oh right.
> 
> Yeah trained legs yesterday. I am not looking forward to the rest of today cos they are killing lol.
> 
> Is your programme legs/push/pull??


No I'm gonna go full body I think until my Hols

When you next in there ?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> No I'm gonna go full body I think until my Hols
> 
> When you next in there ?


Wednesday to do push. Do you train everyday?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Wednesday to do push. Do you train everyday?


I'd love to mate but no, I don't


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok so today did some cardio, 20 mins of hit treadmill, actually enjoyed it lol

1 minute at jogging pace and 2 mins at running pace, rinse and repeat. Gonna up this to 30mins on every non workout day, fasted it I can.

Finally settled on a routine and its ppl, which @Mingster and @Suprakill4 will be chuffed about lol. Just feel that full body will result in a quicker burnout and also doing ppl I have the option of a 4th day ie one on one off

Weights around 181lbs, 11 weeks to go tomorrow...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow living with a pregnant women is a new experience!!! Think she is gonna give me all the motivation I need over the next 11 weeks if she keeps p1ssing me off like this

Pull day...

Deadlift bar x15. 60kgx10. 70kgx8. 80kgx5. 90kgx5

Narrow pulldowns 50kgx12. 55kgx10. 65kgx8. 75kgx4.(plus 7 partials)

Db row 30kgx9(1 partial). 30kgx10. 32.5kgx7(1 partial)

Wide chins assisted +70kg x9(3 partials), x9(4partials)

Bb shrugs drop set 60kgx15. 70kgx10. 80kgx7

Bb curls drop set 12kgx15. 15kgx12. 17kgx4(3 partials).

2nd set 12kgx15. 15kgx8(3 partials). 17kgx3(3 partials)

Cracking first session, really felt every rep, 3 or so hours on and I can feel my back is sore already.

Went light in the deads as have lower back issues that reared there ugly head about 6/7 weeks ago now so steady on them

Now I'm starving, crack on


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wise choice mate  . Training every other day then?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wise choice mate  . Training every other day then?


Yea I think I will mate if I have the energy


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I think I will mate if I have the energy


Aup mate, hows it going? You back feeling better now??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, hows it going? You back feeling better now??


Hi bud yea back is getting better cheers

Though it might have been tight after yesterday but it seems to of held up well

That's what I get for having sloppy form


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cardio this am

20 mins hitt, felt good again, built up a sweat

Push tomorrow and can't bloody wait



Pic from yesterday


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Hi bud yea back is getting better cheers
> 
> Though it might have been tight after yesterday but it seems to of held up well
> 
> That's what I get for having sloppy form


Lol i'm paranoid about having sloppy form. I am goin to put a vid up tomorrow showing my deadlift so people can comment on it.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol i'm paranoid about having sloppy form. I am goin to put a vid up tomorrow showing my deadlift so people can comment on it.


Yea that's the best way mate

Get a YouTube or daily motion account


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What's push session going to be?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> What's push session going to be?


Trying to stick with big lifts

So decline bb

Mill press bb

Dips

Ez skulls

Any good? You get my text mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks nice and simple mate. Yeah have messaged ya back I was busy last night mate.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Lookin good mate. Some solid and well structured workouts. Will keep an eye on this.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks nice and simple mate. Yeah have messaged ya back I was busy last night mate.


That's what in trying to do, keep it simpke


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well until you stall mate. I would go all out on this and stick to something like 3 x 6-8 on each. When you stop gaining every week on logbook then change it around and do some supersets like I'm doing or a higher rep routine. Change intensity around etc.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

radicalry00 said:


> Lookin good mate. Some solid and well structured workouts. Will keep an eye on this.


Cheers for the support mate

Keep popping in, I need all the advice I an get


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well until you stall mate. I would go all out on this and stick to something like 3 x 6-8 on each. When you stop gaining every week on logbook then change it around and do some supersets like I'm doing or a higher rep routine. Change intensity around etc.


Yea good advice mate

I was gonna go x5 on the bigger lifts to get some strength

I will add in the supersets when I am no longer progressing


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Yea good advice mate
> 
> I was gonna go x5 on the bigger lifts to get some strength
> 
> I will add in the supersets when I am no longer progressing


Well my training just got changed and its fuxking utterly terrible awfully disgusting lol.

Will update journal as I go. Very worried to train next lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well my training just got changed and its fuxking utterly terrible awfully disgusting lol.
> 
> Will update journal as I go. Very worried to train next lol.


Lol I'm intrigued...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Lol I'm intrigued...


I'm scared lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Push session...

Decline bb 60kgx8. 70kgx6. 80kgx5,x3

Dips 10kg added x 7. 15kg added x 5, x4

Smiths bnp seated 30kgx10. 40kgx6. 42.5kgx3.30kgx failure

Ez bar skulls 25kgx12,x12. 27.5kgx10

My chest and triceps are already roasting but can't feel much in delts which is a shame since I really wanna try target my delts abit more

Might look at putting them first in the training list

Diet on point today again, but needs tidying up this weekend


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Any warmups in there? Now you have gauged strength start on highest weight first next session.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

And I never ever feel fond in delts mate yet they are one if best body parts for me so doms inst necessarily an indication of growth.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Any warmups in there? Now you have gauged strength start on highest weight first next session.


Everything I've written is what I done mate???

So your saying go in there and start with the heaviest weight first yea? Is that right? Then work down the sets lowering the weight and upping the reps?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Push session...
> 
> Decline bb 60kgx8. 70kgx6. 80kgx5,x3
> 
> ...


Morning mate, hows it going?

Are seated bnp better than standing? Or if that just your preference?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, hows it going?
> 
> Are seated bnp better than standing? Or if that just your preference?


Hi mate. I can lift more weight with standing mill press but feel it in the delts so much more when doing bnp so ill see how I get on with that for 6 weeks

Maybe switch up to seated db or standing bb press after that


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Hi mate. I can lift more weight with standing mill press but feel it in the delts so much more when doing bnp so ill see how I get on with that for 6 weeks
> 
> Maybe switch up to seated db or standing bb press after that


What I used to do was a set of bnp, then a set in front and a 3rd set going back and forth. Probably really wrong but my god it felt evil lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> What I used to do was a set of bnp, then a set in front and a 3rd set going back and forth. Probably really wrong but my god it felt evil lol.


Lol I like it

I prefer smiths for shoulder or a plate loaded machine due to instability issues


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol I like it
> 
> I prefer smiths for shoulder or a plate loaded machine due to instability issues


You have seen my set up. I don't have any machines. I just have to bare it lol. Thats why I was asking about seated cos I have a preacher bench I can use as a seat. Don't use it for fvk all else lol. Maybe going a bit lighter weight and trying it unaided would help develop your stability issues and then move up the weight after a few weeks. Not sure if that would work but it seems to have for me.

Might help with deads etc aswell.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> You have seen my set up. I don't have any machines. I just have to bare it lol. Thats why I was asking about seated cos I have a preacher bench I can use as a seat. Don't use it for fvk all else lol. Maybe going a bit lighter weight and trying it unaided would help develop your stability issues and then move up the weight after a few weeks. Not sure if that would work but it seems to have for me.
> 
> Might help with deads etc aswell.


Oh yea I have stripped weight right back on deads to concentrate on form so that my back doesn't go again

Really I wanna do standing mill press and seated bnp but not sure if that overkill


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Oh yea I have stripped weight right back on deads to concentrate on form so that my back doesn't go again
> 
> Really I wanna do standing mill press and seated bnp but not sure if that overkill


Try it and see lol. Might fvck you up or you might find that you feel the burn not not overkill. I am not sure at all as I don't know enough to comment properly but imo you have to try it for yourself as its your body and it might take well to it. Maybe drop the weight at 1st and try both then work out to the weights your hitting now and then go beyond.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Try it and see lol. Might fvck you up or you might find that you feel the burn not not overkill. I am not sure at all as I don't know enough to comment properly but imo you have to try it for yourself as its your body and it might take well to it. Maybe drop the weight at 1st and try both then work out to the weights your hitting now and then go beyond.


Sounds like good advice to me bud


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Sounds like good advice to me bud


Woohoo!!!! I gave out good advice lol. Since I have been on here all I seem to do is get good advice. I have realised how wrong I was training/eating since being on here lol.

Thats my way of thinking though, if you want to try something lower the weight and get the form right and make sure your body is all good with it and then smash it after. Seems to work a bit for me as I have never injured myself.

What do you do for cardio?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Woohoo!!!! I gave out good advice lol. Since I have been on here all I seem to do is get good advice. I have realised how wrong I was training/eating since being on here lol.
> 
> Thats my way of thinking though, if you want to try something lower the weight and get the form right and make sure your body is all good with it and then smash it after. Seems to work a bit for me as I have never injured myself.
> 
> What do you do for cardio?


Lol

Yea I have had a few injuries, maybe even a little tear in right pec

Cardio I'm just about to post lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Everything I've written is what I done mate???
> 
> So your saying go in there and start with the heaviest weight first yea? Is that right? Then work down the sets lowering the weight and upping the reps?


Well you would've prob hit a 90kg set it you done it when fresh just after a couple of warmup sets rather than working way up to 80kg.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So yea today cardio session fasted on empty stomach

25 mins hitt, speed intervals, 1 min jog, 2 mins run

Burnt 348 cals in that time

Busy weekend ahead


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> So yea today cardio session fasted on empty stomach
> 
> 25 mins hitt, speed intervals, 1 min jog, 2 mins run
> 
> ...


Is that on a tredmill or on the road?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well you would've prob hit a 90kg set it you done it when fresh just after a couple of warmup sets rather than working way up to 80kg.


So barx20. 50kgx8. Then onto the heavy sets yea????

Have you got any tips for biceps???


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> So barx20. 50kgx8. Then onto the heavy sets yea????
> 
> Have you got any tips for biceps???


That's what I would do yes mate.

Biceps - mine have grown the best they ever have on the ppl routine and exercise wise - I love supersets of ex bar curls with a 2 second pause at peak contraction and alternate db curls with the 2 second peak contraction again. Then some high cable curls to finish doing slow 4 second positive 4 second negative reps to control the weight and no momentum just squeezing all the way.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Is that on a tredmill or on the road?


Treadmill mate. Can't run on roads for too long


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's what I would do yes mate.
> 
> Biceps - mine have grown the best they ever have on the ppl routine and exercise wise - I love supersets of ex bar curls with a 2 second pause at peak contraction and alternate db curls with the 2 second peak contraction again. Then some high cable curls to finish doing slow 4 second positive 4 second negative reps to control the weight and no momentum just squeezing all the way.


Sound good bud, ill keep that in mind when training them. I hate mine


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Treadmill mate. Can't run on roads for too long


Oh that good then. I thought you was gona be some marathon running BB lmao. I thought to myself I can only run about 10 mins on the road before i'm knackered lol how oes this guy do it haha.

You doing anything today?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh that good then. I thought you was gona be some marathon running BB lmao. I thought to myself I can only run about 10 mins on the road before i'm knackered lol how oes this guy do it haha.
> 
> You doing anything today?


Ha ha no mate I played a lot of football and done some running when I was younger, so now I hate it lol

I'm gonna do 30 mins speed splits up until my Hols. Had a few roses last night following on from having chicken New Yorkers, got my uncles 65 do today round mums house

Currently I am stood in my kitchen drinking my pre work shake as I will be squatting in about 19 mins 

How about you? What have you done/doing this weekend?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Ha ha no mate I played a lot of football and done some running when I was younger, so now I hate it lol
> 
> I'm gonna do 30 mins speed splits up until my Hols. Had a few roses last night following on from having chicken New Yorkers, got my uncles 65 do today round mums house
> 
> ...


Yeah I played alot of footie when I was younger. I would play almost everyday and then played for 2 teams over the weekend aswell.

What position did you play??

What are chicken New Yorkers?? They sound cool.

OH NO!!!!! Training on a Sunday lol you do really want to be in shape for your hols don't you lmao. How did it go??

Not doing much today mate. Probably get some of my cooking done for tomorrow. I got legs then so I will be feeling the same as you then haha.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How you doing mate?

I ended up round mates last night and it was cheat day, 3 x 660ml bottles San Miguel (I was fcuked!! ), Sarah chicken Chinese with egg rice, 2 hours later we were all hungry again so McDonalds quarter pound meal. Then had to walk home at 2 this morning which a 10 minute walk took 25 minutes lol. Meant to be doing pull today but def not up to that!!!! Rest day!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah I played alot of footie when I was younger. I would play almost everyday and then played for 2 teams over the weekend aswell.
> 
> What position did you play??
> 
> ...


I played right back or left back, loved it,only one in team who can kick with left foot

Chicken New Yorkers are chicken breast with cheese and bacon on top, baked beans with mash

Yea went really well cheers will post vids and log in a bit.

Good luck with yours fella,


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I played right back or left back, loved it,only one in team who can kick with left foot
> 
> Chicken New Yorkers are chicken breast with cheese and bacon on top, baked beans with mash
> 
> ...


I was right back aswell. Right back in the changing rooms lol. Not really I did play right back and as I was dead stocky alot of lad's would be bricking it having to run towards me. Played in goal alot aswell when our goalie never turned up.

That New yorkers thing sounds bang on. I do a slighty healthier version with chicken breast, cheese and pineapple with philly mash and salad. Prefer the sound of yours though 

I need all the luck I can get with mine I still need to clear the snow off my gym so I can squat tomorrow lol.

Let me know when you have uploaded your log and vid's and I will have a look if you don't mind. Will check my form is good against yours 

Any PB's today or did you take it easy?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

If you're looking for a good bi exercise I can recommend close grip chin ups mate. My bis and lats are probably my best bodyparts and I've spent most of my time concentrating on chins. I usually do no more than 6 reps on my top set with 3 second negatives.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> If you're looking for a good bi exercise I can recommend close grip chin ups mate. My bis and lats are probably my best bodyparts and I've spent most of my time concentrating on chins. I usually do no more than 6 reps on my top set with 3 second negatives.


Hello mate you ok?

Yea I'm doing wide chins for the minute but may well swap them up when I stall for close grip. I can do body weight close grip but have to go assisted with wide grip


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> How you doing mate?
> 
> I ended up round mates last night and it was cheat day, 3 x 660ml bottles San Miguel (I was fcuked!! ), Sarah chicken Chinese with egg rice, 2 hours later we were all hungry again so McDonalds quarter pound meal. Then had to walk home at 2 this morning which a 10 minute walk took 25 minutes lol. Meant to be doing pull today but def not up to that!!!! Rest day!


Yea I'm good k cheers, you bud?

Haha nice one, doesnt take much for me to get bolloxed these days.

Lol really? That a lot of food there mate, at least you hit your macros though I suppose 

Can't believe your not gonna train, what you gonna do with yourself?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Hello mate you ok?
> 
> Yea I'm doing wide chins for the minute but may well swap them up when I stall for close grip. I can do body weight close grip but have to go assisted with wide grip


Personally I always go wide grip on pullups/pulldowns and close grip on chins. Just feels more natural to me. If you want to isolate your bis and lats then you want close grip chins...if you want a more trap/rhomboid/lat focused movement then wide grip pullups are better.

Yea doing good thanks bud just signed up at the local gym yesterday and did a full body session to kick start my training again. Feel like I've been run over by a bus today lol but I like that feeling. Will be starting my new journal in a couple days doing my modified starting strength routine again.

Noticed you've grown your barnet back! Thought you were gonna rock the skinhead look since you're losing it anyway?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I'm good k cheers, you bud?
> 
> Haha nice one, doesnt take much for me to get bolloxed these days.
> 
> ...


I'm training tomorrow instead and tiesday the normal day to be back on track with the normal days.

Yeah guess had a few thousand calories there lol

Off to cinema today mate and probably a nandos and to try and get my car up the hill I had to ditch it on last night.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm training tomorrow instead and tiesday the normal day to be back on track with the normal days.
> 
> Yeah guess had a few thousand calories there lol
> 
> Off to cinema today mate and probably a nandos and to try and get my car up the hill I had to ditch it on last night.


Lol best of luck with that bud, you look strong enough to push the fvcker


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I was right back aswell. Right back in the changing rooms lol. Not really I did play right back and as I was dead stocky alot of lad's would be bricking it having to run towards me. Played in goal alot aswell when our goalie never turned up.
> 
> That New yorkers thing sounds bang on. I do a slighty healthier version with chicken breast, cheese and pineapple with philly mash and salad. Prefer the sound of yours though
> 
> ...


No no PBS today mate

Yea mate you do that, we help each other dude


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Personally I always go wide grip on pullups/pulldowns and close grip on chins. Just feels more natural to me. If you want to isolate your bis and lats then you want close grip chins...if you want a more trap/rhomboid/lat focused movement then wide grip pullups are better.
> 
> Yea doing good thanks bud just signed up at the local gym yesterday and did a full body session to kick start my training again. Feel like I've been run over by a bus today lol but I like that feeling. Will be starting my new journal in a couple days doing my modified starting strength routine again.
> 
> Noticed you've grown your barnet back! Thought you were gonna rock the skinhead look since you're losing it anyway?


Ha ha yea mate I'm keeping it a touch longer, whilst I have it

Link me your journal dude


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> No no PBS today mate
> 
> Yea mate you do that, we help each other dude


Yeah we will help eachother out mate. I ain't got a clue whats good forms like but I will look at a vid on Youtube and compare it to yours and make it look like I know what I am doing lmao. I am sure it will be fine. You have been doing it long enough lol.

You support a footie team?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I certainly have lol

I support forest mate, how about you


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Ha ha yea mate I'm keeping it a touch longer, whilst I have it
> 
> Link me your journal dude


Same here used to shave it every couple weeks but since a few lasses have made it clear I look better with hair I've started growing it again.

Yea I'll link you when it's up and running


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I certainly have lol
> 
> I support forest mate, how about you


You from Notts?? I thought you was in my fridge lmao. I am a United fan mate. I know I ain't from there but my cousin got me supporting them when I was 3 so its stuck lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Same here used to shave it every couple weeks but since a few lasses have made it clear I look better with hair I've started growing it again.
> 
> Yea I'll link you when it's up and running


You still using fina and duta?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> You from Notts?? I thought you was in my fridge lmao. I am a United fan mate. I know I ain't from there but my cousin got me supporting them when I was 3 so its stuck lol.


Lol no from Oxford dude, but yea I so like sneezing around fridges!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol no from Oxford dude, but yea I so like sneezing around fridges!!


How come you support forest then? Thats assuming your on about Notts Forest lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> How come you support forest then? Thats assuming your on about Notts Forest lol.


Yea they were good when I was growing up


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea they were good when I was growing up


Oh right, I am from Nottingham originally. My nan is a massive Forest fan lol. I know Lewis mcgugan aswell. Think thats how you spell it lol.

Do you go watch them much?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So diet, anyone want to critique more than welcome, very basic nothing fancy...

Diet- 3087 cals...

Meal 1- 50 g cooked oats,50g whey,pre workout,40g mixed berries(take out non training days)

Train- 3 scoops cit malate

Post workout- 50g whey,50g bag of sweets(take out non training days)

Meal 4- 200g chicken,150g rice,veg

Meal 5- 200g chicken,veg,table spoon evoo

Meal 6- 200g chicken,veg, 2 scoops evoo

Meal 7- 250g lean mince or salmon, mixed veg,spot gravy

Pre bed- teaspoon cos liver oil

4 litres water daily


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh right, I am from Nottingham originally. My nan is a massive Forest fan lol. I know Lewis mcgugan aswell. Think thats how you spell it lol.
> 
> Do you go watch them much?


Cool mate. Get his autograph for me.

That's almost a sin not to support them then as your from there

I get up there s much as I can, away games that are closer is easier


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> You still using fina and duta?


Using 2.5mg fina ed as I'm still on low dose test atm. When I start pct I'll drop the fina.

Diet looks good to me mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Cool mate. Get his autograph for me.
> 
> That's almost a sin not to support them then as your from there
> 
> I get up there s much as I can, away games that are closer is easier


I can try mate, haven't seen him in about 8 years but I will try.

Lol sorry my cousin is a massive United fan and I was brought up to support them. Even had full bedroom decorated in United wallpaper and everything else bar the furniture was cover it United aswell lmao.

Diet looks good aswell, how much does that cost you a week?? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Diet looks spot on mate really good!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You lads have cheered me right up :laugh: especially sat next to this hormonal women, im the one on the bloody hormones ffs:lol:

Paul yea mate probs about 50 quid give or take, its the meat,everything else is cheap as

Vids and training to follow


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> You lads have cheered me right up :laugh: especially sat next to this hormonal women, im the one on the bloody hormones ffs:lol:
> 
> Paul yea mate probs about 50 quid give or take, its the meat,everything else is cheap as
> 
> Vids and training to follow


£50 a week is that all!!! I'm spending £180 a month just on fcuking fish then have protein, potatoes, steak, French bread sticks, maltodextrin, dextrose, bcaa, creatine, glutamine, all vitamins, orange juice, mince, rice, sauces etc lol. I'm easily spending more than £500 a month including the naughtier supplements.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Legs today...

Squat bar x 15, 50kg x 8, 70kg x 6, 90kg x 5, 100kg x 4

Lying hammy curls 32.5kg x 15,42.5kg x 12,47.5kg x 8(2 partials),52.5kg x 5(4 partials)

Leg press 180kg x 20,220kg x 10,260kg x 6(PB)

Seated calfs drop set Set 1 75kg x 15,82.5kg x 12,90kg x 8. Set 2 75kg x15,82.5kg x7(1 partial),90kg x 7. Set 3 75kg x 15, 82.5kg 6(1 partial),90kg x 5(1 partial)

Cable crunch 9 plates x 20,10 plates x 20, 11 plates x 20(PB)

Good early morning session. Actually did get a couple of PBs on leg press and Crunch. Still suffereing a touch from lower back so dont wanna go all out on squats, more looking for the feel at the minute, def got more in the tank leg pressing though, its becoming one of my fave lifts

Just cant wait to get back in there at the minute, strenght is coming through, got to love Tbol lol:tongue:

Dnp starts tomorrow:sad:

Silly pic of me today, wired from too much charge pre work:laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I like the legs session mate. Looks spot on. Rocking the Kai green look with red hoodie up lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> £50 a week is that all!!! I'm spending £180 a month just on fcuking fish then have protein, potatoes, steak, French bread sticks, maltodextrin, dextrose, bcaa, creatine, glutamine, all vitamins, orange juice, mince, rice, sauces etc lol. I'm easily spending more than £500 a month including the naughtier supplements.


Fck thats mental mate, im no where near that, looks like ill be cutting for the rest of my life lolol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> I like the legs session mate. Looks spot on. Rocking the Kai green look with red hoodie up lol.


Yea i love Kai, and yea i must say when i put in on i thought mmm, Kai Greene aint it lol, same colour just less mass:lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Legs vids...


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

well controlled on squats there


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

m118 said:


> well controlled on squats there


Cheers fella


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Monday morning fasted cardio

25 mins, 2mins run,1mins jog

310cals down the drain



Now for the start of a hateful working week


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> The only Problem with running dnp and such is having sex with the mrs with a little bab inside her
> 
> Also I can't do tren because of Hairloss issues


Good man,that is often overlooked as it is passed on!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Some good training in here mate,it will not take you long to get there if nutrition is in place,with rest..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Some good training in here mate,it will not take you long to get there if nutrition is in place,with rest..


Cheers for having a look bud. Did you mean the tren or dnp is overlooked ?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking good on the squats mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers for having a look bud. Did you mean the tren or dnp is overlooked ?


The poison that is Dnp mate!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea i know thats why i didnt start it today and im still in two minds about it


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup mate, how did the training go??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, how did the training go??


Yea good mate. Will post in abit


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pull this morning...

Deads bar x 15, 60kg x 8, 90kg x 5, 90kg x 5,90kg x 5

Narrow pulldowns 50kg x 10,65kg x 8,75kg x 6,85 x 2(3 partials)(PB)

Db rows 32.5kg x 6, 35kg x 6, 37.5kg x 5(1 partial)

Wide chins to failure

BB curl x 2 drop sets maxing out at 17.5kg x 6 reps

Very tired this morning, Charge got me through.

Hips and hamstring were hurting after legs day, might take out direct hamstring work for a while.

Starving, diets good, Will upload deads vid, took it easy as lower back is still not right, im just kidding myself


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Pull this morning...
> 
> Deads bar x 15, 60kg x 8, 90kg x 5, 90kg x 5,90kg x 5
> 
> ...


 :whistling: just being nosey haha.

Looks good matey. Got to ask being a nosey ba$tard whats charge??

Well in mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool mate

Charge is a pre workout from Bodybuilding warehouse

I'm just finishing up on it, gets you ready for battle


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Cool mate
> 
> Charge is a pre workout from Bodybuilding warehouse
> 
> I'm just finishing up on it, gets you ready for battle


It actually works then?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea it isn't as powerful if you use it every workout though

But take it when p1ssed up and it's great


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea it isn't as powerful if you use it every workout though
> 
> But take it when p1ssed up and it's great


Haha, so maybe taking it every other w/o would be a good idea? Defo not ****ed though lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea but you'll end up taking it all the time lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rest day I've decided today, well at least this morning anyway

May go over there later to do 30mins cardio but that will be about it

See how I feel, just nice to have an extra hour in bed


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Rest day I've decided today, well at least this morning anyway
> 
> May go over there later to do 30mins cardio but that will be about it
> 
> See how I feel, just nice to have an extra hour in bed


Lol I probably would end up taking it all the time. If you can get a rush from it I will have it lmao.

You going to be chilling today then? I got Push today so that will be fun!!

What you planning instead today?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've got push tomorrow mate 

You don't fancy a pre workout then?

Just working then I will be having a tatt design drawn up then pop to the gym about 9 for 30 mins hitt

You working today?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I've got push tomorrow mate
> 
> You don't fancy a pre workout then?
> 
> ...


I might get a pre w/o once I get the money that is.

Who is doing the tattoo design? I f in love tattoo's lol. I have a few aswell. Nothing really nice like great detail and that but I will have a full sleeve on my left arm to go with my right tribal sleeve I have already.

What are you getting?? Do you already have any?

I don't work atm. What job do you do?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I might get a pre w/o once I get the money that is.
> 
> Who is doing the tattoo design? I f in love tattoo's lol. I have a few aswell. Nothing really nice like great detail and that but I will have a full sleeve on my left arm to go with my right tribal sleeve I have already.
> 
> ...


The place is called evolution tattoo.

Yea I've got a few lol.

Just gonna get some swallows done

How come you don't work? I'm a engineer for Virgin media


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> The place is called evolution tattoo.
> 
> Yea I've got a few lol.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I remember your offering Virgin at mates rates. I don't work as my wife has a condition called agrophobia and she doesn't leave the house at all so I have to be off work to do everything like taking the kids to school. I am not just a bum lol.

That place looks good I just had a look at their website. Some of the work is amazing.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh yeah I remember your offering Virgin at mates rates. I don't work as my wife has a condition called agrophobia and she doesn't leave the house at all so I have to be off work to do everything like taking the kids to school. I am not just a bum lol.
> 
> That place looks good I just had a look at their website. Some of the work is amazing.


My mum had that for years mate. Very difficult to live with for both of you I imagine!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> My mum had that for years mate. Very difficult to live with for both of you I imagine!!


Yeah its very hard at times mate. Its just life aswell not though so we have got used to it. I think my wife has been out of the house about 4 times in the last 12 months.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> My mum had that for years mate. Very difficult to live with for both of you I imagine!!


Has your mum managed to deal with it now then?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Has your mum managed to deal with it now then?


Yes mate she still won't go out of the house on her own though. She used to drink alot when had it and we would always realise she had gone missing and she was at a beige over a train track nearby cos she didn't wanna live with it anymore but luckily she is much better now so there is hope mate. Baby steps. First few times going out again she would have very severe panic attacks but now she goes to loads of night do's with my dad. Dad worked for the Olympics and lived in London last year and she was fine coming out with me shopping etc. hope your wife manages to overcome it. Not a nice 'illness/disorder' to have.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes mate she still won't go out of the house on her own though. She used to drink alot when had it and we would always realise she had gone missing and she was at a beige over a train track nearby cos she didn't wanna live with it anymore but luckily she is much better now so there is hope mate. Baby steps. First few times going out again she would have very severe panic attacks but now she goes to loads of night do's with my dad. Dad worked for the Olympics and lived in London last year and she was fine coming out with me shopping etc. hope your wife manages to overcome it. Not a nice 'illness/disorder' to have.


Yeah my wife is like that, she panic's when she thinks she might have to go out. She has been referred for help now so hopefully she will get better with it. Its nice to hear from someone who has experienced it 1st hand because most people (my family included) think it is a lie when they don't understand at all.

Glad to hear your mum is sorted now and hopefully soon I can say my wife is.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah my wife is like that, she panic's when she thinks she might have to go out. She has been referred for help now so hopefully she will get better with it. Its nice to hear from someone who has experienced it 1st hand because most people (my family included) think it is a lie when they don't understand at all.
> 
> Glad to hear your mum is sorted now and hopefully soon I can say my wife is.


Mate loads won't understand it. I used to hate it and tell her she was stupid but then realised how bad it was. Luckily me and missus always take her out or get her down to ours for dinner when dad was away so didnt give her the oppertunity to go back that way.

She needs therapy and I hope it works for you both. I bet it will. It will be 50/50, gonna be hard but you need to be stupidly committed to her sorting it and understanding.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate loads won't understand it. I used to hate it and tell her she was stupid but then realised how bad it was. Luckily me and missus always take her out or get her down to ours for dinner when dad was away so didnt give her the oppertunity to go back that way.
> 
> She needs therapy and I hope it works for you both. I bet it will. It will be 50/50, gonna be hard but you need to be stupidly committed to her sorting it and understanding.


Nice 1 mate, I am sure it will work. When we want something we get it lol. I will keep you updated on my journal by name dropping you if thats all good. Its great that someone does understand. Sorry ash for hijacking lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Nice 1 mate, I am sure it will work. When we want something we get it lol. I will keep you updated on my journal by name dropping you if thats all good. Its great that someone does understand. Sorry ash for hijacking lol.


Yeah that's cool mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol no worries Paul

Just got back and have my pre workout sample of Thunderbolt from @Athletes Fuel along with some whey

What better way to test both out then with a push session tomorrow morning


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

@anabolik fancy doing our own 30 day arm challenge me v thee???


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> @anabolik fancy doing our own 30 day arm challenge me v thee???


Fvck it why not 

We can start tomorrow if you want. Are we going by pics or just arm size? If it's by pics then we need an impartial adjudicator to decide the winner lol

I'll take a pic and measure my (lack of) gunnage tomorrow before I hit the gym.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Fvck it why not
> 
> We can start tomorrow if you want. Are we going by pics or just arm size? If it's by pics then we need an impartial adjudicator to decide the winner lol
> 
> I'll take a pic and measure my (lack of) gunnage tomorrow before I hit the gym.


So tomorrow for 30 solid days, I'm in gym every other day so will train rotate between tri and bi

I think we should just go by measurements yea?

I mean what are we playing for  ???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

anabolik said:


> Fvck it why not
> 
> We can start tomorrow if you want. Are we going by pics or just arm size? If it's by pics then we need an impartial adjudicator to decide the winner lol
> 
> I'll take a pic and measure my (lack of) gunnage tomorrow before I hit the gym.





ash1981 said:


> So tomorrow for 30 solid days, I'm in gym every other day so will train rotate between tri and bi
> 
> I think we should just go by measurements yea?
> 
> I mean what are we playing for  ???


You should do pictures and then let UK-M members be the judge's. You could both do a pic today and then one at the end and post them up for everyone to decide. The most votes win.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> You should do pictures and then let UK-M members be the judge's. You could both do a pic today and then one at the end and post them up for everyone to decide. The most votes win.


Yea could do.

I measured them last night, woeful


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

No cardio yesterday I the end so it will be double cardio tomorrow



Push this morning however went well, will post in a bit

Took the thunderbolt pre work with it


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea could do.
> 
> I measured them last night, woeful


I am sure they aren't that bad. You just beat yourself up all the time lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

That is true


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Off to the gym in a couple hours just need to find my tape measure and take a couple snaps. If I've fallen below 15" then I won't be happy 

What are your measurements ash? nohomo lol

I say we go by a combo of pics and inch increase.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> That is true


I do it all the time too. Sometimes its a good thing sometimes its a bad thing. If I feel ****ty before I train I can end up training better or worse and feeling **** when I look in the mirror after aswell but I know that it will happen, it just take's time.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Just measured and both arms are exactly 15" cold.

How in the hell do you take a picture of your arm? It's harder than I thought lol

I'll have to wait until my pumps faded from the gym and try get a couple snaps up tonight. Think I'll try the mirror next time.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So @DiggyV wants some reps, post in my journal big man and ill rep your ass


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Just measured and both arms are exactly 15" cold.
> 
> How in the hell do you take a picture of your arm? It's harder than I thought lol
> 
> I'll have to wait until my pumps faded from the gym and try get a couple snaps up tonight. Think I'll try the mirror next time.


Mine were 14 left, and 14.5 right

Pathetic, cold though

Get someone to take the pic ffs

Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Off to the gym in a couple hours just need to find my tape measure and take a couple snaps. If I've fallen below 15" then I won't be happy
> 
> What are your measurements ash? nohomo lol
> 
> I say we go by a combo of pics and inch increase.


I'm liking your thinking


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Mine were 14 left, and 14.5 right
> 
> Pathetic, cold though
> 
> ...


How tall are you bud?

I'm not asking someone to take photos of me flexing I have some dignity lmao I'll get them done after dinner.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Im 5ft 11

Why are you a dwarf ?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Im 5ft 11
> 
> Why are you a dwarf ?


Not far off lol...I'm 5' 7"


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Not far off lol...I'm 5' 7"


Lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol


Aup mate hows it going?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate hows it going?


Yea good bud

You ok?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea good bud
> 
> You ok?


All good thanks mate. You posted your training up yet? You know me I am a nosey ba$tard haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got to get these vids up two mins


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Get your arm pics up while you're at it!









Left arm has bigger biceps, right arm has bigger triceps :/ weirdly though they both work out to exactly 15"


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok so that's the competition.

Push day today...

Decline bb bar x15,50kg x8,80kg x5,x5,x5

Dips 15kg added x8,x6(1 partial),x5

Bb mill press 35kg x8,40kg x5,50kg x3,45kg x3(3 partials)

Smiths bnp 30kg x8(1 partial), x8(1 partial)

Ez skulls 25kg x12, x12, x10

Good session. Pb on the dips. Had a whey sample post workout which was nice and also Thunderbolt pre workout from @Athletes Fuel which I thank them for.

The whey tasted good and had a good macro breakdown. Again the test of Thunderbolt was nice, a lot to drink, and mixed really well.

Tool about 30 mins to kick in for me, and I was focused more, def felt strong, and there wasn't a intense buzz. Not really much of a comedown but a little one

The issue I have is that I have been a regular user of beta alanine so no tingles for me. Also after taking DY PUMP and BBW Charge, this sadly doesn't come close for intensity, although I know they haven't marketed it that way anyway

For me next I will either go over to muscle junkie or back to the good old DY PUMP, nothing comes close in my opinion.

Vids and arm shots to follow, probably tomorrow now as I'm fvcked


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pics for @anabolik

Excuse the hairy pits lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cardio this morning and this afternoon

50mims in total hit. Maybe abit too much

Think I'm gonna add in 50g rice and take the hit down to 20mims hitt but up the pace a bit

I felt weak earlier doing the second session of cardio.

Not sure if ill even be going to Cyprus anymore so maybe I will be on a bulk before I know it


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't worry about the hairy pits mate mine are pretty bad atm too :/ lol

How come the holiday might be off...things not going well with your lass?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea you could say that mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So after a bad nights sleep I hit the gym for legs

Dropped the prop and an going onto a longer ester, gonna jab 250ml every 10/14 days so @anabolik can't cry when I smash him in the arm contest


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> So after a bad nights sleep I hit the gym for legs
> 
> Dropped the prop and an going onto a longer ester, gonna jab 250ml every 10/14 days so @anabolik can't cry when I smash him in the arm contest


250ml?!!!!!! I think you may mean 250mg.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol yea 1 ml 250mg

Could I jab 1ml every 2 weeks, so 125mg per week dose?

Test e


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Lol yea 1 ml 250mg
> 
> Could I jab 1ml every 2 weeks, so 125mg per week dose?
> 
> Test e


Go with 250mg every 10 days IMO mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You ok dude???

What you think of the vids?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Personally I'd take 125mg every week unless you're using pharma amps in which case 250mg every 10 would be more suited. You still taking the tbol?

I like your confidence btw haha so what did you do for arms today? Tell me you didn't just work out your legs!

I'm smashing mine every other day so you'd best get on it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Vids look very good mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Personally I'd take 125mg every week unless you're using pharma amps in which case 250mg every 10 would be more suited. You still taking the tbol?
> 
> I like your confidence btw haha so what did you do for arms today? Tell me you didn't just work out your legs!
> 
> I'm smashing mine every other day so you'd best get on it


Yea legs and 3 sets on biceps. Tbol runs out on Tuesday but DNP starts tonight


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

@Milky pics are a page or 2 back. We'll remkind you when the challenge is up so you can cast your expert opinion 

Thanks again!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Get your arm pics up while you're at it!
> 
> View attachment 115587
> 
> ...





ash1981 said:


> Pics for @anabolik
> 
> Excuse the hairy pits lol
> 
> ...


So l take it these are the starting pics then chaps ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Milky said:


> So l take it these are the starting pics then chaps ?


Yea milkster


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok don't hate me but I just injected 1.5ml of tri-tren 150 

I'll be taking 0.5ml twice a week until the remainder of my vial is gone so I'll be on 150mg pw for the next few weeks. Get ready to lose! lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Legs...

Bb squats bar x 15,50kg x 8, 90kg x 5, 100kg x 5, x

Hammy curls 37.5 kg x 15, 42.5kg x 12,52.5kg x 6(3 partials)

Leg press 180kg x20,220kg x 10, 270kg x 5, x 4

Seated calfs 1st set 75kg x 15,82kg x 12,90kg x 8

2nd 75kg x 15,82.5kg x 9, 90kg x 8

3rd 75kg x 15, 82.5kg x 8, 90kg x 6

Cable crunch 10plates x 20, 11 plates x 20, 12 plates x 7(6partials)

20mins hit cardio post workout, will upload squat vid tomoz

Just had a cheat curry with some eater egg for afters

Never been so focused, not missing a workout, diet good more often than not

Work tomorrow and its gonna be a hard day I fear


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Ok don't hate me but I just injected 1.5ml of tri-tren 150
> 
> I'll be taking 0.5ml twice a week until the remainder of my vial is gone so I'll be on 150mg pw for the next few weeks. Get ready to lose! lol


Lol lol lol

Cvnt

That's just gay, I'm on a cut, barley any cals, ectomorph, cardio with tiny amount of test and now your banging the tren

Gay bar


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Lol lol lol
> 
> Cvnt
> 
> ...


Stop with the excuses lol ectomorph my ar5e you should've seen me before I started lifting I was a right skinny little tw4t...now I'm just a tw4t 

You could always join me and up your test dose. Anyway you're starting out with smaller arms than me and you're taller so you've got more room for growth than I do so you could catch up just as quickly...that's me done making excuses for being a cvnt lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ffs lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Use your anger to fuel your workouts, you'll need it :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Geek.

Dnp started this am, gonna see how I feel and how I go. Loads of meds to run alongside this nasty sh1t

Not gonna do much for my arm comp I'm in but ill still put the effort in

Starting weight was 179.8lbs


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Morning mate, hows it going?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, hows it going?


Yea good mate

How's things with you?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea good mate
> 
> How's things with you?


All good mate thanks. Kids are sat munching chocolate and think I might have to join them. Diet tomorrow I think lmao. Think I deserve a day off haha.

You got work today haven't you?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> All good mate thanks. Kids are sat munching chocolate and think I might have to join them. Diet tomorrow I think lmao. Think I deserve a day off haha.
> 
> You got work today haven't you?


Lol yea mate I am, your very observant aren't you 

Yea get involved son, I had half an egg after a curry last night, very nice

Got to live a little still


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol yea mate I am, your very observant aren't you
> 
> Yea get involved son, I had half an egg after a curry last night, very nice
> 
> Got to live a little still


Lol observant/nosey its all the same.

Was your curry from a takeaway? I won't eat them now after a programme I watched the other night!! Aslong as it wasn't ment to be lamb your ok.

I think I will be a bit naughty today and smash the diet and training tomorrow.

Your not training today are you?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol yea I only ever get lamb form curry house

I used to work in sainsburys in house bakery,I've seen loads of sh1t mate

Yea work today, and tomorrow, pull on Tuesday then double cardio on Wednesday followed by tattoo session

Dnp is starting to kick in already, heavier breathing, hot, carpet mouth, lovely


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol yea I only ever get lamb form curry house
> 
> I used to work in sainsburys in house bakery,I've seen loads of sh1t mate
> 
> ...


I worked making ready meals and have seen the $hit in them aswell. I was a team leader and the things I was told to do by my manager are shocking lol.

But back on to the curry, there was a programme on the other night and they tested a lamb curry from a takeaway and the meat wasn't lamb or beef or chicken or pork or goat not even horse and then the next day in the paper they said it was dog!!! Put me off it now. Not because its dog but the fact that they couldn't off done any checks on the meat 1st so could be riddled with anything.

Where are you getting the tattoo done on you?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I worked making ready meals and have seen the $hit in them aswell. I was a team leader and the things I was told to do by my manager are shocking lol.
> 
> But back on to the curry, there was a programme on the other night and they tested a lamb curry from a takeaway and the meat wasn't lamb or beef or chicken or pork or goat not even horse and then the next day in the paper they said it was dog!!! Put me off it now. Not because its dog but the fact that they couldn't off done any checks on the meat 1st so could be riddled with anything.
> 
> Where are you getting the tattoo done on you?


Nice, thanks for telling me that, come to think of it there was abit of a Labrador type taste to it

Just getting a couple or swallows done in my belly mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Nice, thanks for telling me that, come to think of it there was abit of a Labrador type taste to it
> 
> Just getting a couple or swallows done in my belly mate


Your welcome mate. Atleast I didn't tell you as your were eating haha.

I am hopefully gona get a tat or 2 when I get the money. Its bloody expensive this BB lol.

What time you working till??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

4 mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Started dnp yesterday

Ended up doing 500mg feel horrible already, carpet mouth etc etc

17 caps left


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Started dnp yesterday
> 
> Ended up doing 500mg feel horrible already, carpet mouth etc etc
> 
> 17 caps left


Not feeling good then mate. Have a look at my popeye thread you can have a little laugh at that. Might cheer you up a bit lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Send me the link ???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Send me the link ???


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/218938-real-life-popeye.html


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Forgot to say the vids look mint mate!!! No ****!!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking good in the vids mate.

Don't want to scare you but arms are already up 1/8th of an inch.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Looking good in the vids mate.
> 
> Don't want to scare you but arms are already up 1/8th of an inch.


Mine are shrinking due to dnp


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Second dnp tab of the day, it's gonna be a sweaty one tonight

5th tab since Sunday. 13 more in the bag, how many can I get through


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

What sides you getting from the dnp so far mate? Is your p1ss luminous yellow yet?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

P1ss and poo stinks and there both yellow

Very tired, yellow sweat, whites of eyes yellow

Hot to fvck

That's it really, is not that bad this time round


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Forgot to say the vids look mint mate!!! No ****!!


Cheers mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers mate


Hows things mate? You starting to turn yellow?? WTF!!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Hows things mate? You starting to turn yellow?? WTF!!!!


Not me

Just my bodily fluid


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Not me
> 
> Just my bodily fluid


Oh reet, thought you was gona be like a knock off hulk hahaha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Not me
> 
> Just my bodily fluid


Morning mate, hows it going today? You feel $hitty??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, hows it going today? You feel $hitty??


Yea good mate, just in gym now, will update in abit

Your Avis man


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea good mate, just in gym now, will update in abit
> 
> Your Avis man


They are great aren't they. Thought I would chage it as @biglbs didn't like my last 1 haha.

What you training today?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> They are great aren't they. Thought I would chage it as @biglbs didn't like my last 1 haha.
> 
> What you training today?


Push mate

Ain't that your mrs?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Push mate
> 
> Ain't that your mrs?


I got push aswell today.

Yeah thats my wife mate. Seen a few people with pic's of their mrs and with my other thread I started thought I would show her off.

How is your Mrs? Everything going ok with baby?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup mate, how was training??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I got push aswell today.
> 
> Yeah thats my wife mate. Seen a few people with pic's of their mrs and with my other thread I started thought I would show her off.
> 
> How is your Mrs? Everything going ok with baby?


Yea good cheers mate, we've been getting on well recently

Just getting my swallows done


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea good cheers mate, we've been getting on well recently
> 
> Just getting my swallows done


Glad to hear your getting on better. You have to think being pregnant is kind of like doing a cycle, her hormones will be all over the place like when you boost your test etc so you/her end up feeling and acting different. I have been through it 3 times to term and twice to about 3 months and its crazy lol. You have days where you want to kill eachother and days where your crazy about eachother. Just think though in about 29/30 weeks your going to be a daddy!!!

You going to put a pic on of the tattoo??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Glad to hear your getting on better. You have to think being pregnant is kind of like doing a cycle, her hormones will be all over the place like when you boost your test etc so you/her end up feeling and acting different. I have been through it 3 times to term and twice to about 3 months and its crazy lol. You have days where you want to kill eachother and days where your crazy about eachother. Just think though in about 29/30 weeks your going to be a daddy!!!
> 
> You going to put a pic on of the tattoo??


Lol yea mate your right

Ill put one up yea

Just so long she's not feeling like a sex pest like I do on cycleq


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol yea mate your right
> 
> Ill put one up yea
> 
> Just so long she's not feeling like a sex pest like I do on cycleq


Lol she will get revenge on you later in her cycle haha. The last 3rd and you have had it if she is anything like my wife, they change mate honestly you won't know whats hit you.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lovely I can't wait bud


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So pull yesterday

Deads barx15, 60kgx12, 80kgx8, 100kgx5,x5

Narrow pulldown 50kgx10, 65kgx8, 75kgx6, 85kgx2(3 partials)

Db row 30kgx12, 32.5kgx9, x8(1 partial)

Chins bw x5(2 partials) x5(5 partials)

Bb curl 15kgx15, 17kgx12, 20kgx8(3 partials)

Still very careful of lower back, dnp didn't seem to make a difference and all lifts up or same from last week

Happy days, food on point too


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lovely I can't wait bud


Make the most of it as after the baby arrives you aint getting $hit hahaha.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

These are my Easter eggs from my

Mrs

Nice touch I thought


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Training today was a mixed bag,uo on some down on others, the dnp seems to sapp all energy after like 5 sets

Push...

Decline barx15, 50kgx8, 85kgx5, x5, x5

Dips 15kg added x8, x4, x3(1 partial)

BB mill press 35kgx8, 40kgx5, 45kgx3(2 partials), 45kgx4(3 partials)

Smiths bnp 30kgx9(partial), x8

Ez bar skulls 25kgx12, x12, x12

22 mins hiit cardio

So up on Decline, Mill, BNP and skulls but down on dips

Overall happy with session. Cardio was disgusting, Ill be happy when off this DNP, will never do it again. Plan is to stay leanish once holiday is over and try to find that balance to get heavy

Legs on Friday, dreading it already


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> They are great aren't they. Thought I would chage it as @biglbs didn't like my last 1 haha.
> 
> What you training today?


Wife or not ,i am on my way to Burton right now,with desire of a good dam sexual tyrannosarus........be affraid,be very affriad,though saved by the bell.....she has same figure as Mrs Lbs and she is now in trouble,i suppose i will need to perform my marrital duties pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Training today was a mixed bag,uo on some down on others, the dnp seems to sapp all energy after like 5 sets
> 
> Push...
> 
> ...


Nice bit of training mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Wife or not ,i am on my way to Burton right now,with desire of a good dam sexual tyrannosarus........be affraid,be very affriad,though saved by the bell.....she has same figure as Mrs Lbs and she is now in trouble,i suppose i will need to perform my marrital duties pmsl


See you soon big man hahahahahaha. Don't let her down lmao you won't like her when she is angry!!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> See you soon big man hahahahahaha. Don't let her down lmao you won't like her when she is angry!!!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Nice bit of training mate


Cheers mate

Dnp really taking my energy at the minute

Just cruising into holiday on 250mg test

Couldn't get out of bed this am to get the cardio in


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

You lost any noticeable weight from the dnp yet?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> You lost any noticeable weight from the dnp yet?


I've def got leaner round certain areas but the fat around my hips is still there

It really takes all your energy away, I have 12 caps left. I really need to be taking my last cap on wed early morning at the latest

Today I was very hot and got out of breath easily, the worst it's been


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> I've def got leaner round certain areas but the fat around my hips is still there
> 
> It really takes all your energy away, I have 12 caps left. I really need to be taking my last cap on wed early morning at the latest
> 
> Today I was very hot and got out of breath easily, the worst it's been


It'll come off eventually mate just keep at it. The love handles are always one of the last areas to lean out for me.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Top of the squatting leader board...



For now anyway lol

X5 reps


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Top of the squatting leader board...
> 
> View attachment 116461
> 
> ...


Well in there mate!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers bro


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers bro


Your welcome mate.

Hows things today?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Not bad mate

Hungry and sore throat but ok

How's you?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Not bad mate
> 
> Hungry and sore throat but ok
> 
> How's you?


All good mate thanks.

Are they sides of the DNP??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> All good mate thanks.
> 
> Are they sides of the DNP??


Yea

Think I'm gonna just drop it to 1 a day

Until Tuesday then sack it off altogether


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea
> 
> Think I'm gonna just drop it to 1 a day
> 
> Until Tuesday then sack it off altogether


Sounds like a plan mate. They don't sound like a very nice thing to me lol.

Are you getting the results you wanted from it?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Your decline bench. You got three sets 85kg x 5 reps each set. Are any of these to absolute failure?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your decline bench. You got three sets 85kg x 5 reps each set. Are any of these to absolute failure?


No mate???


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Sounds like a plan mate. They don't sound like a very nice thing to me lol.
> 
> Are you getting the results you wanted from it?


Ill have to see when the water comes off buddy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> No mate???


Why?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why?


Cos I haven't had a spot and i suppose I was looking for linear progression. That rack is sh1t I done them in

But looks like I will be training with my old partner come Monday


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Cos I haven't had a spot and i suppose I was looking for linear progression. That rack is sh1t I done them in
> 
> But looks like I will be training with my old partner come Monday


Good stuff. I always wander if people are pushing themselves when I see they can do a few sets for the same reps and weight. I would sooner hit a bigger weight and then have to maybe decrease weight or reps the remainder of the sets. As long as to failure.

I hate training alone, can't push as hard at all can you!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I hate training alone

The only problem with this guy is that he loves volume and loves a chat

Could be in there for hours lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

No cardio today as I worked

Will be cardio post workout which is back

Yesterday was legs


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Legs.

Squat bar x 15, 50kgx8, 80kgx5, 90kgx5,100kgx5, x5, 110kgx5(PB)

Hammy curls 37.5kgx15, 42.5kgx12, 52.5kgx6(4 partials)

Leg press 180kgx20,220kgx10,270kgx3

Run out of steam for the calfs and abs

Dnp really took hold, good workout ,110 for 5 is a pb so happy with that

Final dnp tomorrow then that's it, never again

Pill tomorrow follows by pwo cardio

Just had a nice cheat meal, been really clean all week


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Still on the board, but slipped down a place lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

And that's 1rm I bet you can do much more doing 1rm and just warming up to that properly rather than all the 5 rep sets. Good going mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> And that's 1rm I bet you can do much more doing 1rm and just warming up to that properly rather than all the 5 rep sets. Good going mate.


Yea true

That was 110kg for 5 mate, final set


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

59 days to go

Took the last dnp tab around 12 today, it's taking a lot out of me now, training is suffering,cardio is suffering, never again, look flat as a pancake as @crazypaver1 can tell you

Back today...

Deads barx20,60kgx12,80kgx8,100kgx5, x4

Narrow pulldowns 50kgx12,65kgx10,75kgx6,85kgx2(3 partials)

Db rows 30kgx13,32.5kgx9, x9(1 partial)

Chins bw x5(partial) x4

Bb curls 17kgx12, x 12, x 9

Horrible draining workout. Can't believe I really suffered on the deads

Just cruising on 0.5 ml test e250 each week

Cardio today I lasted 18 mins

More walking then running

Gonna have a deload week next week then all out till Hols


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

58 days to go

22 mins interval cardio done fasted, burnt around 280 cals

Starting to feel better and not as hot all the time

After 5 weeks of the same routine I'm gonna change it up ever so slightly so that I make the most out of this rebound I hear about after dnp


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

How much weight you lost since you've been on the dnp? Did you take any progress pics to compare?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

No I didn't to be honest

But I wasn't using as the be all and end all

It was just a little add on to my cut tbh mate

You going ok?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> No I didn't to be honest
> 
> But I wasn't using as the be all and end all
> 
> ...


Yea mate decided to start a cut now myself so not expecting any drastic results from our little challenge.

Gonna start doing cardio again not looking forward to it...what do you do for your cardio?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hows it going mate???


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Yea mate decided to start a cut now myself so not expecting any drastic results from our little challenge.
> 
> Gonna start doing cardio again not looking forward to it...what do you do for your cardio?


Cardio mate I do 22 mins interval training, 1 min jog, 1 min run, fasted, love it that way


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Hows it going mate???


Yea good mate

Had a good push session this am and followed it up with cardio

Gonna go down the IF route for next 9 weeks till Hols

You ok fella?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Where's you fvcking journal @anabolik

??


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea good mate
> 
> Had a good push session this am and followed it up with cardio
> 
> ...


Aup mate, glad your well.

Your brave doing that lol I couldn't do it at all. But I suppose if you time it right it isn't that bad. What are your times going to be? I imagine the 1st few days would be hard.

What will your diet be like then?

Yeah I am all good thanks. Got legs today as I had the day off yesterday but won't let it go lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/218027-anabolik-restarting-strength.html

thats @anabolik journal I think


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/218027-anabolik-restarting-strength.html
> 
> thats @anabolik journal I think


Lol

I know bud but he never posts in it


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, glad your well.
> 
> Your brave doing that lol I couldn't do it at all. But I suppose if you time it right it isn't that bad. What are your times going to be? I imagine the 1st few days would be hard.
> 
> ...


Hopefully if I get past the first few days it will be ok. It's like going from training in the evening to the morning, takes adjustment

I reckon same diet just a 10 hour feeding window, job done

Hopefully


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> I know bud but he never posts in it


Oh right get you now. Come on @anabolik pull your finger out lmao.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Hopefully if I get past the first few days it will be ok. It's like going from training in the evening to the morning, takes adjustment
> 
> I reckon same diet just a 10 hour feeding window, job done
> 
> Hopefully


Yeah its the same with any routine, if you change it its always hard at 1st but should be good for you with the results you want.

You doing a 10 hour window then, is that going down to eat after a bit or are you sticking with the 10?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah its the same with any routine, if you change it its always hard at 1st but should be good for you with the results you want.
> 
> You doing a 10 hour window then, is that going down to eat after a bit or are you sticking with the 10?


Stick with the 10 is the plan big fella


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Stick with the 10 is the plan big fella


Sounds good then. What times are you planning as your up quite early aren't you?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Where's you fvcking journal @anabolik
> 
> ??





ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> I know bud but he never posts in it





paulandabbi said:


> Oh right get you now. Come on @anabolik pull your finger out lmao.


Fvcks sake lol gimme a chance! Was away for the weekend and missed my session yesterday coz I got up too late. I'm getting ready to head off down the gym as I type this you'll be glad to know


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Sounds good then. What times are you planning as your up quite early aren't you?


I'm basically gonna go from 6 till 4

HOPEFULLY


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Fvcks sake lol gimme a chance! Was away for the weekend and missed my session yesterday coz I got up too late. I'm getting ready to head off down the gym as I type this you'll be glad to know


Thank fvck for that

Lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I'm basically gonna go from 6 till 4
> 
> HOPEFULLY


Sounds ok. You will be in bed for 7 lol. I would do 8 till 6 but you have to eat earlier don't you so I suppose its better for you that way.

When you going to start??


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

anabolik said:


> Fvcks sake lol gimme a chance! Was away for the weekend and missed my session yesterday coz I got up too late. I'm getting ready to head off down the gym as I type this you'll be glad to know


Yeah get your lazy a$$ down the gym lol. Weekend away, what next lmao. Hope your all good mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Sounds ok. You will be in bed for 7 lol. I would do 8 till 6 but you have to eat earlier don't you so I suppose its better for you that way.
> 
> When you going to start??


Tomorrow mate

Just need to get some more Info first then it will start


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Tomorrow mate
> 
> Just need to get some more Info first then it will start


Good luck with it mate. You seem very detemined to get in shape before this hol and I am sure you will do it.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Tomorrow mate
> 
> Just need to get some more Info first then it will start


You know much about the ds blue hearts?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> You know much about the ds blue hearts?


Unbeatable IMO.

Must add you to my ignore list that avi is so frustrating lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Unbeatable IMO.
> 
> Must add you to my ignore list that avi is so frustrating lol


Cheers mate.

Everyone loves my avi's lmao


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> You know much about the ds blue hearts?


What you wanna know


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Unbeatable IMO.
> 
> Must add you to my ignore list that avi is so frustrating lol


Did you see much hairloss of them mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> What you wanna know


Sorted now lol. Oh and they aint for me haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Did you see much hairloss of them mate?


Im receding like a b1tch anyway mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Everyone loves my avi's lmao


It's not your wife though is it.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Im receding like a b1tch anyway mate.


Yea youve said mate but i still fcking hate it


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> It's not your wife though is it.


Yeah it is mate. She can't leave the house but can take bloody naughty pics of herself lmao.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah it is mate. She can't leave the house but can take bloody naughty pics of herself lmao.


Can't leave the house my fcuking a$$!!! That's cos you have her tied to the bed and I don't blame you ya lmao.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Revised diet. Upped the carbs and lowered the fats...

Diet- 2964 cals...

Meal 1-25g whey,50g oats, pre workout,1 tea spoon cod liver oil

Train- 2 scoops cit malate

Post workout-75g whey,75g sweets(take out non training days)

Meal 4- 498g cooked rice,145g cooked chicken, salad,spot mayo,spice

Meal 5 & 6- 235g cooked chicken weight,salad,spot mayo,spice

Meal 7- 250g lean mince(or 200g cooked chicken with 2 table spoons evoo,salad,spot mayo,spice

Tea spoon cod liver oil on non training days

4 litres water daily

10 hour feeding window

Gonna try for IF style eating until June 5th when I get on the plane. Will take some new pics on Thursday and post on here


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Cardio mate I do 22 mins interval training, 1 min jog, 1 min run, fasted, love it that way


Proven to be the best,i realy don't do it any other way as i feel like 20% of the effort was wasted before fat burn starts.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Just thought I'd let you know I measured the guns and they're up 1/4 inch now. That is all.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Proven to be the best,i realy don't do it any other way as i feel like 20% of the effort was wasted before fat burn starts.


Yea my sentiments exactly big man.

Sitting on some static bike for 40 mins at a steady state really does nothing for me and I sit there in my comfort zone

Hit training makes me push myself and like you said not fart ass around for 5 mins warming up


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Just thought I'd let you know I measured the guns and they're up 1/4 inch now. That is all.


Ha so have I today and mine are the same, I'm still on the dnp rebound so I'm expecting another 3/4 inches son


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Ha so have I today and mine are the same, I'm still on the dnp rebound so I'm expecting another 3/4 inches son


You must have gained something then if you're measuring the same after running dnp. Let's wait and see about those 3/4 inches though eh lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So push today...

Decline barx15,50kgx8,90kgx5,x5,x7(last 2 with spot)(PB)

Dips 15kg added x4,x3,10kg added x5(2 partials)

Smiths bnp 40kgx8, 50kgx2(1 partial), 45kgx4(2 partial), 45kgx5(1 partial)

Upright row 30kgx12,40kgx10(1 partial),40kgx8(2 partials)

Ez bars 30kgx12, x8(1 partial), x7( 1 partial)

Good workout, pb on the decline for that amount if reps

Happy this morning, actual pb is 105kg for 3

Post workout cardio done too


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

56 days to go...

Cardio done this morning, another 22 mins interval training, and another 280cals burnt

First day of IF. I'm on lates this week so started eating at 8.50am so that gives me till 6.50 to get my munch in 10 hours

Back to work today then tomorrow is the big day, my mrs 12 week scan


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> So push today...
> 
> Decline barx15,50kgx8,90kgx5,x5,x7(last 2 with spot)(PB)
> 
> ...


Good workout mate.



ash1981 said:


> 56 days to go...
> 
> Cardio done this morning, another 22 mins interval training, and another 280cals burnt
> 
> ...


Hows the diet going?

Bet you can't wait for the scan. I loved going to the scans, ended up going to about 10 altogether lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

This IF is horrible, harder than i thought.

I may need to up cals further to try and get them into the feeding window, so bastard hungry

Legs tomoz


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Good workout mate.
> 
> Hows the diet going?
> 
> Bet you can't wait for the scan. I loved going to the scans, ended up going to about 10 altogether lol.


Diets harder than i thought.

But its all about tomorrow though mate...Legs...lol only joking yea i cant wait for the scan mate, hopefully theres only one in there lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Try filling up on broccoli mate I used to have a big bowl before bed to keep me feeling like I'm starving to death. Works wonders.

Hope everything is well with you and yours.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Diets harder than i thought.
> 
> But its all about tomorrow though mate...Legs...lol only joking yea i cant wait for the scan mate, hopefully theres only one in there lol


I thought it would be hard. 1st day will always be, get through the 1st few days and it will be alot easier. I bet the 10 hours are fun though.

Haha thats the bit thats worrying, what if there is more than 1. Everything would change then you have 2 babies to deal with and no chance for much else lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Try filling up on broccoli mate I used to have a big bowl before bed to keep me feeling like I'm starving to death. Works wonders.
> 
> Hope everything is well with you and yours.


Im not sure i could eat that sh1t to fill myself up,lol id rather sit here and starve


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> I thought it would be hard. 1st day will always be, get through the 1st few days and it will be alot easier. I bet the 10 hours are fun though.
> 
> Haha thats the bit thats worrying, what if there is more than 1. Everything would change then you have 2 babies to deal with and no chance for much else lol.


Don't scare the lad lol!

Could always be triplets :whistling:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

anabolik said:


> Don't scare the lad lol!
> 
> Could always be triplets :whistling:


Ash could be a "octodad" in about 6 months lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

Cvnts


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

55 days to go and a leg session this morning

Squats bar x 15, 50kgx8, 100kgx5, x5, 112.5kgx5( PB for reps, spot on last rep)

Hammy curls 37.5kgx15, 42.5kgx12, 52.5kgx6(4partials)

Leg press 180kgx20, 220kgx12, 260kgx7,270kgx4

Calfs drop set

1st- 75kgx15,82kgx12,90kgx8

2nd- 75kgx15,82kgx12,90kgx6(1 partial)

3rd- 75kgx15,82x10(1 partial),90kgx8

Cable crunch 10 platesx20, 11platesx20, 12platesx9(2 partials)

Bb curls 20kgx20,30kgx7(1 partial), x6 ( 2 partials)

And done, felt good another pb on squats for reps although abit off one rep max still

Have stalled on hammy curls big time, don't know weather to go with sldl, ghr or seated hammys to try and break through this issue


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> 55 days to go and a leg session this morning
> 
> Squats bar x 15, 50kgx8, 100kgx5, x5, 112.5kgx5( PB for reps, spot on last rep)
> 
> ...


You should change it up and do the sldl. Shock your body a bit and see how it goes.

You 1rm has got to be more than 120kg now if you can rep 112.5kg. Give it a go next leg day and see, you might suprise yourself and give you a nice ego boost lol.

Good session mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea it's just my lower back I'm worried about with sldl

I'm thinking maybe ghr but again I find them very hard


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea it's just my lower back I'm worried about with sldl
> 
> I'm thinking maybe ghr but again I find them very hard


True I didn't think about your lower back. Maybe do the sldl but nice low weight and it might help your back out then. Not talking 20kg lol just a bit lower so you can do them well.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ill do them with DBS if anything I think


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Weight today was 177 lbs bang on so it seems that I lost around 4lbs from dnp which doesn't seem alot but I have been growing I think and I'm on the test as well


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got back from 12 week scan...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Just got back from 12 week scan...
> 
> View attachment 117352


Thats two ain't it?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What?!?!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

Yea I can't fcking believe it


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> Yea I can't fcking believe it


Haha!!!! Congratulations to you and your lady 

Make sure you give her loads of rest now mate she is going to need it. She's going to be sleeping for 3 now!!!!!

Massive congrats mate really, I bet your well chuffed.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha!!!! Congratulations to you and your lady
> 
> Make sure you give her loads of rest now mate she is going to need it. She's going to be sleeping for 3 now!!!!!
> 
> Massive congrats mate really, I bet your well chuffed.


Thanks very much mate

Yea I'm excited but nervous at the same time


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Just got back from 12 week scan...
> 
> View attachment 117352


Awsome mate,congrats to you both,soon to be a family of four(it is the first?)


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats mate! Bet you shat yourself when you saw 2 little Ash's in there lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Thanks very much mate
> 
> Yea I'm excited but nervous at the same time


You will be nervous mate its your 1st. Believe me when you hold one of them all the nerves will vanish and you will be the happiest man ever. Its the only time I have nearly cried when I held my 1st daughter for the 1st time. Its amazing and I don't give a sh!t if that sounds gay lmao.

You want a boy and a girl now then??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Awsome mate,congrats to you both,soon to be a family of four(it is the first?)


Yea mate first and last 

Gonna ty a big knot in them now

Thanks buddy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> You will be nervous mate its your 1st. Believe me when you hold one of them all the nerves will vanish and you will be the happiest man ever. Its the only time I have nearly cried when I held my 1st daughter for the 1st time. Its amazing and I don't give a sh!t if that sounds gay lmao.
> 
> You want a boy and a girl now then??


I sobbed away mate,the thought of all my money gone ,,,forever

They are awsome


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Congrats mate! Bet you shat yourself when you saw 2 little Ash's in there lol


Lol cheers mate, yea I was thinking she keeps showing me the same baby then I realised there's bloody two in there


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I sobbed away mate,the thought of all my money gone ,,,forever
> 
> They are awsome


Lol

Don't buddy


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> You will be nervous mate its your 1st. Believe me when you hold one of them all the nerves will vanish and you will be the happiest man ever. Its the only time I have nearly cried when I held my 1st daughter for the 1st time. Its amazing and I don't give a sh!t if that sounds gay lmao.
> 
> You want a boy and a girl now then??


Yea mate ideally one of each but as long as there healthy and as should be I don't mind


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea mate ideally one of each but as long as there healthy and as should be I don't mind


Thats it mate. I hope they are too.

Now get your a$$ out and buy 2 of everything lol. The amount you had saved for a baby needs to double quickly hahaha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hire the film TWINS out....


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats it mate. I hope they are too.
> 
> Now get your a$$ out and buy 2 of everything lol. The amount you had saved for a baby needs to double quickly hahaha


Lol yea mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hire the film TWINS out....


Ha ha I've seen it

If it has arnies genes though...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ahhhhh mate!!!! Twins. Huge congratulations I bet your both buzzing!!!!!!! Rather you than me though, kids aint for me lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ahhhhh mate!!!! Twins. Huge congratulations I bet your both buzzing!!!!!!! Rather you than me though, kids aint for me lol.


Cheers K, im excited and nervous at the same time.

Yea it isnt for everyone but i never thought in my wildest dreams did i think i would be having twins

Hope your well mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers K, im excited and nervous at the same time.
> 
> Yea it isnt for everyone but i never thought in my wildest dreams did i think i would be having twins
> 
> Hope your well mate


Haha. You had best prepare yourself for all the sleepless nights, sh1t and p1ss all over, being thrown up on, strops etc etc lmao. Sure it's gonna be great!!!!!

I couldn't imagine having a little living thing relying on me for its life, I can hardly even dress myself in the morning.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea its gonna be mental, im already worried about how it might effect my training lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea its gonna be mental, im already worried about how it might effect my training lol


I won't lie mate the 1st few weeks will be quite affected by it. You are going to be knackered lol. The "two" weeks you get off work should help everything get settled though and then you should be able to sort things out. It will be fine honestly. Everything willl just fall in "two" places


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

One of the main reasons I don't want kids - too selfish it would effect my training lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> One of the main reasons I don't want kids - too shelfish it would effect my training lol.


Edited for correctness


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think in just gonna cut it down to 3 day week, or even 1 day on, 2 days off

But there not gonna be here till October so lets get in that bloody gym lads


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I think in just gonna cut it down to 3 day week, or even 1 day on, 2 days off
> 
> But there not gonna be here till October so lets get in that bloody gym lads


The 3 day week will work better but you might have to change your training time. It depends on the times your babies wake up and also how your lady can handle both 1st thing in the morning. Obviously it all depends on the times they want feeding as some will sleep for a few hours which could fall right or wrong.

So yeah get down the gym till October and then maybe have a week or so off to sort everything out.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> The 3 day week will work better but you might have to change your training time. It depends on the times your babies wake up and also how your lady can handle both 1st thing in the morning. Obviously it all depends on the times they want feeding as some will sleep for a few hours which could fall right or wrong.
> 
> So yeah get down the gym till October and then maybe have a week or so off to sort everything out.


I do train in the morning and I'm hoping that won't have to change


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I do train in the morning and I'm hoping that won't have to change


I know what you mean and it all depends on the babies sleeping and feeding times. You will probably be fine just have to get them in a good routine early on so they know when its food time, sleep time etc. The 1st few weeks you just feed, sleep and change ar$e's lol. You have two lots of $hitty ar$e's to change and they do it constantly lmao.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So yesterday was cardio for 22 mins

Job done, nice and easy, 280 cals burnt

Today pull, in about 30 mins.

Weight yesterday 175lbs, weight this am 177.4lbs


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Training today, but weird, done a few bits that I wasn't planning on doing

Pull...

Bb rows 60kgx6,65kgx6,x6

Lat pulldown 50kgx12,65kgx8, 75kgx6, 85kgx4

Db rows 30kgx8,x9,x7

1 set narrow chins x 4 failure

Db shrugs

Rack pulls final set 100kgx?

I'm gonna swap a few things round and see what's what after next week I may just drop a few sets out to have somewhat of a rest week then back on it proper till holiday


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That looks a decent workout mate. Get some pics up.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Down the gym again, wish I hadn't bothered no energy and drive today


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Right coming up to 8 weeks to Hols and I'm stalling big time.

Revised diet...

Meal 1-50g whey,100g oats, pre workout,1 tea spoon cod liver oil

Train- 2 scoops cit malate

Post workout-50g whey,50g oats,75g sweets(take out non training days)

Meal 4-145g cooked chicken, salad,spot mayo,spice, handful mixed nuts

Meal 5 & 6- 235g cooked chicken weight,salad,spot mayo,spice, handful mixed nuts, tablespoon evoo

Meal 7- 250g lean mince(or 200g cooked chicken with 2 table spoons evoo),salad,spot mayo,spice

Tea spoon cod liver oil on non training days

4 litres water daily

10 hour feeding window

Gonna revise training and take a somewhat rest week this week coming and see how weight goes, down hopefully


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Down the gym again, wish I hadn't bothered no energy and drive today


Diet looks good mate!!

So what you thinking of changing with the training? Also do you do rack pulls because of your back??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea mate Rack pulls cos of lower back issue and to me i can get aot more feeling out fo them in my actual back than doing deads and feeling it more in my lower back/legs


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Training is ppl

Pull

Warm up

Rack pulls 3x5

Db row 3x8

Chins 3x5

Pulldowns 2x10

Bb curls 3x12

Push

Warm up

Decline 3x5

Bb mill press 4x5

Dips 3x10

Rear delt flys 2x15

Incline ez bar skulls 3x12

Legs

Warm up

Squat 3x5

Leg press 4x10

Db lunge 2x12 each leg

Seated calfs 3x12

Cable crunch 3x20

Cardio every day x30mins interval


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea mate Rack pulls cos of lower back issue and to me i can get aot more feeling out fo them in my actual back than doing deads and feeling it more in my lower back/legs


Oh reet, I love my deads lol. Would you say your prefer rack over deads if you could do deads without risking injury?



ash1981 said:


> Training is ppl
> 
> Pull
> 
> ...


Training looks good mate. Nice and simple and ready for some serious smashing now!!!!

Good luck with the fresh start today.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers mate

Yea deads are my favourite lift buddy


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Yea deads are my favourite lift buddy


They are great aren't they 

I like the main 3 lifts the best. Can't beat bench, squats and deads.

Going to try my new rack out today don't trust it much but will give it a go lol.

You working today??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea working today, and forever more I reckon lol

Try it out let me know, get some vids up


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea working today, and forever more I reckon lol
> 
> Try it out let me know, get some vids up


Lol have a few more kids and get on the dole lmao. Don't really although it does pay better 

I am going to do leg day tomorrow because I am not to sure about the rack and my bro in law wants to do it aswell but is at probation today so will do it tomorrow. Not feeling amazing today anyway so will do tomorrow. Will definatly do some vids aswell. Going for 140kg squats I reckon. Going up 10kg a week atm.

Hows the new diet going??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hard and horrible

Hate dieting

140kg squat is good mate


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey mate how's the training going?

Not sure if you labelled it wrong but your rack pull vid looks like bent over rows to me.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Hey mate how's the training going?
> 
> Not sure if you labelled it wrong but your rack pull vid looks like bent over rows to me.


Yea it's good mate, you are alive I see

Yea the label is wrong but one is bor the other rack pull


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Yea it's good mate, you are alive I see
> 
> Yea the label is wrong but one is bor the other rack pull


Yep just been a lazy b4stard the past few days lol back at it today though.

How are the arms looking? Only 11(?) days left before the showdown!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Yep just been a lazy b4stard the past few days lol back at it today though.
> 
> How are the arms looking? Only 11(?) days left before the showdown!


Lol

Your the winner, lets declare it now fella

Shrinking by the day


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> Your the winner, lets declare it now fella
> 
> Shrinking by the day


No way you're not giving up already don't be silly! It's Milky's decision that matters anyway you may end up looking better as you'll be much leaner than before.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

anabolik said:


> No way you're not giving up already don't be silly! It's Milky's decision that matters anyway you may end up looking better as you'll be much leaner than before.


Just fcuking jab 2ml BSI mtren in each. Guaranteed to add lots of size from swelling lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

There fcking ****e anyway

Missed cardio today cos I'm so tired, double bubble on Thursday

I hate dieting


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> There fcking ****e anyway
> 
> ...


You and me both mate. I'm trying so hard not to moan about it but I detest it especially the second cardio session of the day on a non training day. Think some Eca is going to come in very handy soon to zombiefy me to it.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> You and me both mate. I'm trying so hard not to moan about it but I detest it especially the second cardio session of the day on a non training day. Think some Eca is going to come in very handy soon to zombiefy me to it.


Eca you reckon???

I keep thinking that my mrs is now gonna be large on Hols so I think fck me being lean now


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

You got that psylium husk stuff you were on about yet?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> You got that psylium husk stuff you were on about yet?


Was gonna order some tonight but I'm too tired. Will order tomorrow alongside some hdrol I think for last 30 days and maybe eca

Baaaaaaaaby


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Eca I love on a diet. It's like tablet alcohol I just feel hammered lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

You should've got on the hdrol earlier then you might've stood a chance against me n my tren lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> You should've got on the hdrol earlier then you might've stood a chance against me n my tren lol


Lol. Like fck


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Eca I love on a diet. It's like tablet alcohol I just feel hammered lol


You take it early in the day?

Or before doing cardio?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

As and when I need it mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hows it going mate? Diet harder than you expected??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea good buddy

I just fcking hate it

I'm getting leaner but I'm not enjoying it one bit, especially limiting my feedi g window


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

When's the last time you had a cheat meal/day? Might be worth thinking about to help keep you from going crazy. One day at maintenance cals with some food you really enjoy makes all the difference in sticking to diets imo.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Was gonna order some tonight but I'm too tired. Will order tomorrow alongside some hdrol I think for last 30 days and maybe eca
> 
> Baaaaaaaaby


Get some wizzz,pmsl.. :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea good buddy
> 
> I just fcking hate it
> 
> I'm getting leaner but I'm not enjoying it one bit, especially limiting my feedi g window


I don't think many people actually enjoy diets lol more the results that come from them. I fvcking hate mine lol and thats why I can't stick to it. Had a good couple of days though now as I am just not thinking to much about it and having the odd little treat. Its a bit different for you though as you need to be in the shape you want in a set time where as me I am not as fussy. How many weeks you got to go now??

Going to be strict though now till the biginning of June and trying to persuade my wife to let me do a 6 week cycle on Dbol haha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Get some wizzz,pmsl.. :lol:


Your naughty haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Get some wizzz,pmsl.. :lol:


That's not actually a bad idea

I'm thinking eca?????


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

8 weeks to now bud

Ha ha get on the dbol son


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> That's not actually a bad idea
> 
> I'm thinking eca?????


It will help ,but you need to check bloods before use,RBC count/haemo need to be within range as this is when problems start....thick blood/fast heart/anabolic environment will accelerate heart growth and can lead to big problems.Reason=blood very viscous,hard to pump if elevated.

To be sure of safety check and /or control bloods,drink lots of water too,this will minimise risks...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Heamo is good, rbc is at the top end if scale??

I have a couple if benign heart issues anyway so gonna leave alone I think and stick to the husk and maybe a thermo burner


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> 8 weeks to now bud
> 
> Ha ha get on the dbol son


I am really debating on it lol part of me wants to stay natural and do it in a few years but part of me wants to cut some BF and do a short 6 week cycle at 40ml a day and see what results come of it. My bro in law did a 4 week course of oxy 50's and his Bench PB went from 75 for 3 to 90 for 4 in 4 weeks. So thats playing on my mind that he is catching up and I don't like it lol. I think it would help me with my diet aswell as I wouldn't want to be wasting the money.

Oh and the thing you and big man are talking about(haven't got a clue lmao) don't do it lol. Sounds like there is some crazy risks lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea in not mate just gonna stick to a thermo burner

Get on the dbol ffs, of I wasn't losing my bonce line I would have many dbol cycles under my belt


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea in not mate just gonna stick to a thermo burner
> 
> Get on the dbol ffs, of I wasn't losing my bonce line I would have many dbol cycles under my belt


Good man that thing sound crazy for its possible sides.

Looks like I will get taking a razor to my hair then lol. I am losing mine already and was planning on the razor in the future but will just bring it forward haha. Want to lose some BF before I do anything. Still not 100% yet as then I can't say I am natural.

Did the diet feel any better today??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Good man that thing sound crazy for its possible sides.
> 
> Looks like I will get taking a razor to my hair then lol. I am losing mine already and was planning on the razor in the future but will just bring it forward haha. Want to lose some BF before I do anything. Still not 100% yet as then I can't say I am natural.
> 
> Did the diet feel any better today??


A big fat NO

**** natural mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> A big fat NO
> 
> **** natural mate


I am sure it will get better and once the results are there you will be happy you stuck with it.

I don't know yet, I really can't decide. 50/50 at the min. Maybe get a few opinions and see what I think then. Learn the possible gains, possible sides and that should help my choice. Never thought it would be so hard lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Heamo is good, rbc is at the top end if scale??
> 
> I have a couple if benign heart issues anyway so gonna leave alone I think and stick to the husk and maybe a thermo burner


That's that then mate,no point in being most ripped man in morge!:no:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Possible gains of 20lbs

Possible sides of being a mutant

Lol, you decide


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> That's that then mate,no point in being most ripped man in morge!:no:


Yep you are right once again oh great one

Lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Possible gains of 20lbs
> 
> Possible sides of being a mutant
> 
> Lol, you decide


Is it a good mutant as in big or bad mutant as in deformed haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

A deformed mutant carry kgs of muscle


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> A deformed mutant carry kgs of muscle


I take deformed as good then if I am carrying kgs of muscle lol.

Hows it going today?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yep you are right once again oh great one
> 
> Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Done legs the other day, maxing out on sqauts for 112.5kg for 5, losing the motivation again.

Cardio this am was a real struggle, weight was 175lbs this am, i need another 10lbs off i reckon

Decided to quit the naughty stuff for a while until my head is right, and all things are settled at home


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Another 10lbs is fcuking easy? Sort ya head out!!!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree with @Suprakill4 you can do it mate.

Now your not being naughty just focus on that diet and your motivation should your holiday and your target of 10lbs.

Get your head in to it mate!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea well I'm continuing with the IF I weighed in at 173lbs this morning, looking leaner

Just would like to fill out abit before Hols now and should be set

I am off today, and I'm gonna get my head back on, re write a few things and see what's what

I'm gonna do this journal until I step on the plane then probs start a new one once the craziness of two little people coming into the world has settled down



Have a great day today fellas


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good lad. Would hate to have to b1tch slap you for slacking! Lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea well I'm continuing with the IF I weighed in at 173lbs this morning, looking leaner
> 
> Just would like to fill out abit before Hols now and should be set
> 
> ...


Thats sorted then. Day off today get everything wrote up and sorted then back at it tomorrow!! I felt a bit sh!t lately with training and I think thats because I want the results to quick. I think just focus on the training and nail the diet and the results will come!!!

You know what you need to do so focus an it will happen. 



Suprakill4 said:


> Good lad. Would hate to have to b1tch slap you for slacking! Lol.


I will follow this too haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Alright alright point taken lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Alright alright point taken lol


Good man lol. What have you come up with so far today??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Good man lol. What have you come up with so far today??


That I'm sick of been skinny

That I look around the gym this morning and see about 10 skinny guys lifting poxy weights, doing poxy cable work

Then there's one mutant in there who everyone is looking training. He's just squatting, big weights, big lifts, big guy


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> That I'm sick of been skinny
> 
> That I look around the gym this morning and see about 10 skinny guys lifting poxy weights, doing poxy cable work
> 
> Then there's one mutant in there who everyone is looking training. He's just squatting, big weights, big lifts, big guy


You ain't skinny!! Your avi don't look it anyway.

It don't matter about other people mate, fvck what they are doing its about you. You need to be focusing on you, you think the big guy thinks about other people? Nope, its all about him thats why he is where he is now. He has probably trained along time and/or got very good genetics he didn't just turn that over night. The results will come mate but everyone knows it usually takes years. We would all love the results instantly but that would be boring. BB is what it is because not everyone can do it and the people that can are mentally strong and have the mind to focus on their results.

Anyway thats my pep talk done for today


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Have a look at the photos at the start of journal.

That avi was at my biggest on a decent test cycle

I might just fvck this journal off and strt a new one


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea the point is mate I can't be ****d to keep dieting down for a week in Cyprus with my mrs just to look good.

She's gonna be quite heavy why the time we go out there and just for one night on a stag so to look good I can't be fcvked


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Have a look at the photos at the start of journal.
> 
> That avi was at my biggest on a decent test cycle
> 
> I might just fvck this journal off and strt a new one





ash1981 said:


> Yea the point is mate I can't be ****d to keep dieting down for a week in Cyprus with my mrs just to look good.
> 
> She's gonna be quite heavy why the time we go out there and just for one night on a stag so to look good I can't be fcvked


Don't do it then mate. If you are going to be happy bulking then do that. Do your training and diet the way you will enjoy it more. Like you said its 1 night, is it worth it? Only you can answer that but if you want my opinion then I would look at bulking and go out there looking massive but not as much defination.

Why make yourself unhappy for 1 night your probably not going to remember anyway lmao. You seemed alot happier a few weeks ago, I know some things have got stressful in your personal life but it seems that training and diet is stressing you aswell. Get your a$$ on a bulk and you can chill out a bit and start hitting the bigger weights and the food is alot nicer too.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea this is what I'm thinking.

I remember reading an article about how it takes a lifetime to bulk up to a decent size and only 15/20 weeks to diet down to leaness, I should do the math really, plus I don't carry enough mass to look good lean, just look skinny

The stress is all about my new boss. I defy anyone who can show me a person who is like this man.

I can't even begin to list what he is like, but it's safe to say that hitlers got nothing on him

I will never meet anyone like him again in my life, he has taken over a franchise which was top of the league and he's just ripped it apart

It's heartbreaking and so depressing


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea this is what I'm thinking.
> 
> I remember reading an article about how it takes a lifetime to bulk up to a decent size and only 15/20 weeks to diet down to leaness, I should do the math really, plus I don't carry enough mass to look good lean, just look skinny
> 
> ...


You sorted out bulking yet or you not doing it yet?

With your new boss just go up to him and tell him he is a pr!ck and fcuk him up. Then say to him "you fcuked this place up so I fcuked you up" and walk out. That should sort him abit. There is always kidnap aswell if needed lmao


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha ha he's upset everyone and just found out he got kicked out of London for being a bully

He won't last long

I'm currently in talks with someone so I will update when the time comes

Went in there and done shoulders today, just all out shoulders, good fun, just not my kind of workout, too many silly exercises


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Don't do it then mate. If you are going to be happy bulking then do that. Do your training and diet the way you will enjoy it more. Like you said its 1 night, is it worth it? Only you can answer that but if you want my opinion then I would look at bulking and go out there looking massive but not as much defination.
> 
> Why make yourself unhappy for 1 night your probably not going to remember anyway lmao. You seemed alot happier a few weeks ago, I know some things have got stressful in your personal life but it seems that training and diet is stressing you aswell. Get your a$$ on a bulk and you can chill out a bit and start hitting the bigger weights and the food is alot nicer too.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^great advice...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> That I'm sick of been skinny
> 
> That I look around the gym this morning and see about 10 skinny guys lifting poxy weights, doing poxy cable work
> 
> Then there's one mutant in there who everyone is looking training. He's just squatting, big weights, big lifts, big guy


Become that mutant!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Become that mutant!


Like you !!

That's my dream


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Like you !!
> 
> That's my dream


Bless you,i always want more,it is the nature of our sport mate!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Bless you,i always want more,it is the nature of our sport mate!


I know mate

It's the fact that I've been training for so long and swimming doggy paddle in terms of results

Whereas others who have been training half my time are stepping on stage


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I know mate
> 
> It's the fact that I've been training for so long and swimming doggy paddle in terms of results
> 
> Whereas others who have been training half my time are stepping on stage


Some people are just lucky with their genetics mate. Some people have to work really hard to get anything but when you do reach your goal you can say you worked hard to get there!! As @biglbs said you will always want more, not many BB or strongmen will say the are 100% happy with the outcome of years of training. Thats the joy of it taking so long you goals can change to suit you.

Hows things today?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> I know mate
> 
> It's the fact that I've been training for so long and swimming doggy paddle in terms of results
> 
> Whereas others who have been training half my time are stepping on stage


Fook all this dieting crap off ,do a dirty bulk but keep cardio in and train heavy,get the mass then fiddle about later,you need not get realy fat but you could well grow more in six months than you have in years!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Fook all this dieting crap off ,do a dirty bulk but keep cardio in and train heavy,get the mass then fiddle about later,you need not get realy fat but you could well grow more in six months than you have in years!


I agree with this!!!! DO IT @ash1981 DO IT!!!!!! haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Fook all this dieting crap off ,do a dirty bulk but keep cardio in and train heavy,get the mass then fiddle about later,you need not get realy fat but you could well grow more in six months than you have in years!


I like this way of thinking mate

In just getting some advice off of someone

Ill see how I go over the next 6 months Until the babas arrive then have another think. Once Cyprus is out the way it's all mass mass mass


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Some people are just lucky with their genetics mate. Some people have to work really hard to get anything but when you do reach your goal you can say you worked hard to get there!! As @biglbs said you will always want more, not many BB or strongmen will say the are 100% happy with the outcome of years of training. Thats the joy of it taking so long you goals can change to suit you.
> 
> Hows things today?


Yea not so bad mate

How are you ?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea not so bad mate
> 
> How are you ?


I am good mate ta. Got sh!t loads to do today though 

You doing much today??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Currently earning money


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Currently earning money


At work then or doing something dodgy lol.

Much planned for the weekend other than dodgy things haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Gym tomoz. Yea work today

What you got going on bro?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Getting leaner and lighter by the day

Not really doing much cardio just a really clean diet

Had 2 scoops of I've cream yesterday but fasted until midday before I are my first meal, think god for kenco

DY pump is the best pre workout out there end of, even the revised version

Not sure if I've suffered any muscle loss but I'm certainly not as full

Abs are even starting to show, only ever so slightly mind, but I can clearly see them all if I pull skin tight

7 and a half weeks to go

This is the same level of condition I was in roughly last year when I went

This next 7 weeks will determine whether I've reached my goal or not


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ash got a new avi 

Hows it going matey? You workout yesterday?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

Yea trained today and yesterday.

Will start to log everything from tomorrow again

How's you been buddy?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> Yea trained today and yesterday.
> 
> ...


I am all good thanks mate. Been busy sorting the garden ready for summer. You done much over the weekend?

I need to sort my logs aswell lol I have done wednesday or friday yet


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Not a lot mate, thinking of ways to make extra cash

That's the problem with journals

The more input the better


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Not a lot mate, thinking of ways to make extra cash
> 
> That's the problem with journals
> 
> The more input the better


Sell yourself lmao!!! No not sure really mate it depends how dodgy you will go and what your willing to risk to do it lmao.

I will sort mine out later, I am going to do more garden today and have to sort kids school etc

You feeling a bit better about results then?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I think that keep to this goal and have a very lean base to crack on the mass with

I am willing to go abit dodgy I think, done it before lol

The way I see it is loads of bodybuilders need hcg

Hcg is pregnant p1ss

My mrs is having twins

That's alot of pregnant ****

Double strength as well

?????????


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So still been training and cardio.

Done pull session today which went well

Cardio been good too, will be doing legs on Friday then I have two wedding receptions

I'm not gonna be drinking at either

As far as fat loss is concerned I'm looking good, maybe abit skinny but def leaner

Weight this morning was 170.8lbs naked

That's the lightest I've been on this cut


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> So still been training and cardio.
> 
> Done pull session today which went well
> 
> ...


Strong willpower there don't know if I'd be able to resist having a couple drinks at a wedding.

Keep at it man, don't worry about muscle lost it'll come back 5x as quick.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

If it was a full wedding then yea I would

In normal circumstances me and the mrs would be first on dance floor and last off it but having twins is not normal circumstances


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Couple of pics from just now, need to remove the rug ASAP lol





Obvs getting leaner but just don't carry any mass 

Still once that holiday is out he way I won't be going abroad for years with twins so bulk bulk bulk when back


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well at least you look like you train,but yes when you get back you need a change ,i will help you if you want,see if we cannot make a difference?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Well at least you look like you train,but yes when you get back you need a change ,i will help you if you want,see if we cannot make a difference?


I am currently talking up someone about my approach to this but that's a great offer

Maybe take you up on it after the twins are born and everything is settled down


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> I am currently talking up someone about my approach to this but that's a great offer
> 
> Maybe take you up on it after the twins are born and everything is settled down


Sorry mate,now you say that i think i remember you saying


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm still open to advice


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

22 mins hitt intervals this morning

Weight was 170.8lbs so again even lighter

I think last year I stepped on the plane at 169lbs so I'm basically there again now with 7 weeks to go


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Little shoulder session this morning

So tired today, been burning the candle at both ends these last two weeks

Got weekend off thank god


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Keep it minimul mate,check my last shoulder workout and adapt for your strength....it is plenty.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Keep it minimul mate,check my last shoulder workout and adapt for your strength....it is plenty.


Ill have a look now mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Massive cheat day for me tomorrow and it cannot come quick enough mate. Are you like me and getting comments non stop from people asking if your ill and that face looks really skinny? Doing my head in why don't they just fcuk off and concentrate on themselves the fat cvnts!!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Massive cheat day for me tomorrow and it cannot come quick enough mate. Are you like me and getting comments non stop from people asking if your ill and that face looks really skinny? Doing my head in why don't they just fcuk off and concentrate on themselves the fat cvnts!!!!!


 :lol: :lol:reps!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup matey, hows it going? You seem to be doing better now!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup matey, hows it going? You seem to be doing better now!!


Yea not too bad cheers bud

How's you ?

Ill feel alot better with a steady diet and routine in place

Can't wait


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Keep on keeping on mate. Looking much leaner in your pics!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking good Mr Ash. Keep it up.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers guys

Look so skinny and small though

Hate it

My biggest trouble is always looking for the alternative plan from set plan if that makes sense


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Massive cheat day for me tomorrow and it cannot come quick enough mate. Are you like me and getting comments non stop from people asking if your ill and that face looks really skinny? Doing my head in why don't they just fcuk off and concentrate on themselves the fat cvnts!!!!!


To be honest I love the skinny face look

But hate the skinny body look


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea not too bad cheers bud
> 
> How's you ?
> 
> ...


I am all good ta. Got a sh!tty cough though

You do look alot better in the pics and are already at the same wait last year 7 weeks before. Can't be bad.

You doing much this weekend???


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I am all good ta. Got a sh!tty cough though
> 
> You do look alot better in the pics and are already at the same wait last year 7 weeks before. Can't be bad.
> 
> You doing much this weekend???


But looking skinny dude

Yea I'm off this weekend but had a wedding reception last night, got another one tonight, someone is viewing the house tomoz and my step dads birthday

Oh and my mrs niece birthday too


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> But looking skinny dude
> 
> Yea I'm off this weekend but had a wedding reception last night, got another one tonight, someone is viewing the house tomoz and my step dads birthday
> 
> Oh and my mrs niece birthday too


Couldn't you try a little bulk for a few weeks? Nothing major just eat a bit more now you have got the weight down. Or won't that work?

God you got a crazy weekend lol. Couldn't handle that much.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Not sure mate thats what im thinking to be homnest

I may up cals in easting window and see what happens


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fvck this

I'm bulking


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fvck all this low calorie sh1t


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Fvck all this low calorie sh1t


Woohoo!!! Much more fun lol.

When you starting?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ASAP really. Nothing stupid but I won't be hungry again

I fvcking hate it. I'm ready to skin a fvcking horse at the minute I'm ready to kill some cvnt


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> ASAP really. Nothing stupid but I won't be hungry again
> 
> I fvcking hate it. I'm ready to skin a fvcking horse at the minute I'm tray to kill some cvnt


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! haha

Just do a bit of a bulk and it will make you look big but not defined. Don't go crazy but not to cautious either if that makes sence. I know what I mean lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea you do


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> ASAP really. Nothing stupid but I won't be hungry again
> 
> I fvcking hate it. I'm ready to skin a fvcking horse at the minute I'm ready to kill some cvnt


Wtf its changed?? I swear before it said "as if joe!!!". But it doesn't say you edited it?????

Need to get to bed I think.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea you do
> 
> I'm ready to kill this ginger cvnt


What ginger cvnt??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> What ginger cvnt??


Yea I did edit it

I'm sick of little cvnts chatting to her. I'm seriously gonna smash some cvnt In seconds


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I did edit it
> 
> I'm sick of little cvnts chatting to her. I'm seriously gonna smash some cvnt In seconds


Oh yeah your at a reception aren't you?

Wouldn't worry about it mate, take it as a good thing aslong as they don't over step the mark.

Going bed anyway mate, try and enjoy the rest of your night :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

So your quitting then. Stick to your goal ffs.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol Decent night last night, love a good wedding reception


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> So your quitting then. Stick to your goal ffs.


It's only cos I look so skinny mate.

What you think??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> It's only cos I look so skinny mate.
> 
> What you think??


Your dieting. What do you expect? To look big and have full muscles. That's what the carbing up is for. Keep dieting mate and you will be much better position to start gaining. Body will be crying out for it and be nice to lean gain and keep abs but look full as fcuk eh.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Had a cardio session on Saturday

Can't wait to get back in there tomorrow.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Had a cardio session on Saturday
> 
> Can't wait to get back in there tomorrow.


So are you continuing to diet?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> So are you continuing to diet?


I x2 this. You need to make your mind up or your going to start getting angry at yourself because you don't know what results you want.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I'm still dieting

Gonna increase cardio to daily and I've dropped a few tablespoons of evoo out my diet

Swapped some oats for brown pasta also


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I'm still dieting
> 
> Gonna increase cardio to daily and I've dropped a few tablespoons of evoo out my diet
> 
> Swapped some oats for brown pasta also


Cardio 30 minutes once fasted and the other pwo training days and evening non training days!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Today's pull session

Deadlift 2 w/u 3

Bar x 10, 60kg x 10, 90kg x 8, 100kg x 1

Chins 4 bw x 10, x 7, +5kgx 4, x3

Pulldown 3 60kg x 8,70kgx 5, 75kgx 3

Rear flys 5kg x15, x10.

Machine rear flys 35kgx10, x12

Bb curl 3 17.5kgx15, 20kgx 11, 22kgx 5

Lower back is fvcked

Can't deadlift for sh1t anymore. Needs a long rest and re strengthening

Rack pulls or nothing from now on


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Today's pull session
> 
> Deadlift 2 w/u 3
> 
> ...


Aup mate, good session.

I would definatly take the rest on the lower back if it that fvcked. Wreck that and alot more could be gone with it.

Hows things anyway?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Today's pull session
> 
> Deadlift 2 w/u 3
> 
> ...


Looks a nice session mate does your pull session always stay the same as this?

What's your lifts like whikst dieting, I'm struggling to beat my previous logs now


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought it was a sh1t session tbh


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I thought it was a sh1t session tbh


What do you think was sh!t about it mate?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Take a week or 2 off the deads then go back at them at higher reps mate. That's what I did when my lower back got messed up. Stick to 10 reps or so and maybe do them after a few other back exercises and your upper back should fail before your lower. Works for me anyway.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it's proper battered though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> I think it's proper battered though


Oops. Hope it's not as bad as mine.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

It's just ongoing now

I've got 6 weeks left from tomorrow


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> I think it's proper battered though


You'd be surprised what you can recover from. Last time I did heavy deads (210kg) my back actually made a cracking sound and I slumped over the bar in pain. Thought for sure I'd never deadlift again but after a good few weeks rest it was repaired enough to do light deadlifts. Just give it rest and time mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Perhaps hyper extensions and straight legged Dl would make a change?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I could so the hypers but not the sldl


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Push today...

Incline db bench 10kg x20, 22kgx10, 25kgx8, 27.5kgx6,30kgx3

Machine flys 65kgx10,72kgx8,80kgx6

Machine press 1 set 75kg x8

Machine overhead press 1 rest pause set 65kg x 10 x4 x 3 x 2

Cable crunch 10 plates x 20, 11 plates x 12


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> It's just ongoing now
> 
> I've got 6 weeks left from tomorrow


6 weeks left today??? Thats all good then, 42 days to go and this diet can go out the window 

Hows you and your lady?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Push today...
> 
> Incline db bench 10kg x20, 22kgx10, 25kgx8, 27.5kgx6,30kgx3
> 
> ...


Good session again mate!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> 6 weeks left today??? Thats all good then, 42 days to go and this diet can go out the window
> 
> Hows you and your lady?


Yea I know mate

I'm ok, will be looking for a new job soon I think.

The mrs is getting heavy, I'm quite jealous lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I know mate
> 
> I'm ok, will be looking for a new job soon I think.
> 
> The mrs is getting heavy, I'm quite jealous lol


You boss still being a d!ck I take it. Sad really because you enjoyed your job before didn't you?

You are jealous of her and I bet she is jealous of you aswell lol.

You working today?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> You boss still being a d!ck I take it. Sad really because you enjoyed your job before didn't you?
> 
> You are jealous of her and I bet she is jealous of you aswell lol.
> 
> You working today?


Yep it's all gone wrong

Ill have to look for somewhere else

Yea working today, what you upto?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yep it's all gone wrong
> 
> Ill have to look for somewhere else
> 
> Yea working today, what you upto?


Got my push session later, might see what I can get as a 1rm on bench 

You still going to be looking in the same field or not?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why don't you do just a couple of warmups on your press and then go for heaviest set first when fresh??? Instead if loads of buildup sets and only getting 3 x 30kg you might get 8 x 30kg if first set b


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Got my push session later, might see what I can get as a 1rm on bench
> 
> You still going to be looking in the same field or not?


I will try at first then if I can't I will have a look into something wlse


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I will try at first then if I can't I will have a look into something wlse


Surely you have an electrical knowlegde etc? Try and get in to that rather than TV services. Got to be better money aswell.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why don't you do just a couple of warmups on your press and then go for heaviest set first when fresh??? Instead if loads of buildup sets and only getting 3 x 30kg you might get 8 x 30kg if first set b


Yea I know mate that's what I did on decline and it shot up, I listened to you that time

I'm gonna go back to the original routine from next Monday that I was posting on here for the remaining 5 weeks

I've just had a couple of weeks of doing higher reps less weight stuff

Need to get back to doing the cardio also


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Surely you have an electrical knowlegde etc? Try and get in to that rather than TV services. Got to be better money aswell.


Yea only basics yhough


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea only basics yhough


Better than nothing. Maybe look for somehwere to go and learn more, I suppose its the money though really.

Can't your company move you to another place or anything? Maybe even go at it alone and start your own company doing what you do now.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea but with two children on the way and looking for a house, that's the major stumbling block


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sort it then. I don't give you advice for fcuming fun ya know lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Yea but with two children on the way and looking for a house, that's the major stumbling block


Your life's fcuked. Lol!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nothing like looking for positives in life,i think i will get out quick ,whilst i am still semi-happy:stuart: :crying:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your life's fcuked. Lol!


Cheers lll


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Nothing like looking for positives in life,i think i will get out quick ,whilst i am still semi-happy:stuart: :crying:


How you mean mate???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea but with two children on the way and looking for a house, that's the major stumbling block


True mate, maybe try get some work for days off and then try and build up some clients. I am sure it will sort itself out 



Suprakill4 said:


> Your life's fcuked. Lol!


Don't listen to this ash he hates kids lmao



ash1981 said:


> Cheers lll


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> How you mean mate???


Jokes at negative vibes in here earlier..:laugh:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I know tell me about it.

Lol

I'm negative enough of my bloody kwn


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I know tell me about it.
> 
> Lol
> 
> I'm negative enough of my bloody kwn


Stop being so negative. I will brighten your day up with my amazing avi haha.

Hows it going mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Stop being so negative. I will brighten your day up with my amazing avi haha.
> 
> Hows it going mate?


Yea not bad cheers

At Least the sun is shining aye


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Right finally got some things sorted and managed to get on board with team @Pscarb , which im really happy about and cant wait to get started :thumbup1:

First and foremost the plan is to get in shape for hols then see what i can achieve after that, once the twins are here and see where i stand with time and finances etc

6 weeks to go till hols

Cardio and training is completely different to what ive been doing so that gonna keep my focus i believe.

Will post a couple of pics tomorrow


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Right finally got some things sorted and managed to get on board with team @Pscarb , which im really happy about and cant wait to get started :thumbup1:
> 
> First and foremost the plan is to get in shape for hols then see what i can achieve after that, once the twins are here and see where i stand with time and finances etc
> 
> ...


ello mate, was just popping into see how u were getting on, congrats on the twins..you must be made up 

how did u manage to get on board with pscarb, i messaged him a month or so ago to talk about coaching but he never got back to me


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> ello mate, was just popping into see how u were getting on, congrats on the twins..you must be made up
> 
> how did u manage to get on board with pscarb, i messaged him a month or so ago to talk about coaching but he never got back to me


Yea cheers mate

Have you hit a journal on here, I can't remember???

I just got lucky I guess. I've been wanting to work with him for a while now, after @Milky got on board

Just the few things milkster said made my mind up really


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

danMUNDY said:


> ello mate, was just popping into see how u were getting on, congrats on the twins..you must be made up
> 
> how did u manage to get on board with pscarb, i messaged him a month or so ago to talk about coaching but he never got back to me


He is mowed out mate and in his defence its not like him to get back to someone, even if only to say he cant fit them in currently.

as you can appreciate tho Paul has to clear his inbox every 2 days given the volume of pm's he gets.

You still looking for some help ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Yea cheers mate
> 
> Have you hit a journal on here, I can't remember???
> 
> ...


Best move l made mate, sat here feeling big, full, sore and happy knowing l am going in the right direction, lovin it !!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Milky said:


> Best move l made mate, sat here feeling big, full, sore and happy knowing l am going in the right direction, lovin it !!


That's all I need to hear buddy


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea cheers mate
> 
> Have you hit a journal on here, I can't remember???
> 
> ...


i did have a joint journal with a couple of the lads, but called it a day as it wasnt really going anywhere between the three of us so i started my own one here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/222298-blood-sweat-tears.html



Milky said:


> He is mowed out mate and in his defence its not like him to get back to someone, even if only to say he cant fit them in currently.
> 
> as you can appreciate tho Paul has to clear his inbox every 2 days given the volume of pm's he gets.
> 
> You still looking for some help ?


def milkster, i know he must have a lot on his plate, i got that impression from reading his journals, so at the most i was expecting a message to say he couldnt do it, but like you say, the amount of pms he would get on a daily basis, i can see how it could have got overlooked/lost amongst everything else.

very much looking for some help, just so stuck with my diet..i can get the kcal's in but its just the same old thing day in/day out, could really do with a revamp, maybe even just turned on its head and start again with guidance, esp from someone like paul, as i have places i want to take this, but i really dont think i can get there by myself


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> That's all I need to hear buddy


Aup mate, well I bet your buzzing today!!! Getting on team @Pscarb is amazing!!! You must be doing something right. You are definatly going to start seeing results if it works for you as it is @Milky. I even have a little smile on my face thinking how happy you must be lol(not quite sure why lmao)

Hows it going mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> i did have a joint journal with a couple of the lads, but called it a day as it wasnt really going anywhere between the three of us so i started my own one here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/222298-blood-sweat-tears.html
> 
> def milkster, i know he must have a lot on his plate, i got that impression from reading his journals, so at the most i was expecting a message to say he couldnt do it, but like you say, the amount of pms he would get on a daily basis, i can see how it could have got overlooked/lost amongst everything else.
> 
> very much looking for some help, just so stuck with my diet..i can get the kcal's in but its just the same old thing day in/day out, could really do with a revamp, maybe even just turned on its head and start again with guidance, esp from someone like paul, as i have places i want to take this, but i really dont think i can get there by myself


There are quite a few coaches out there mate, on here and on the other forum

???


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, well I bet your buzzing today!!! Getting on team @Pscarb is amazing!!! You must be doing something right. You are definatly going to start seeing results if it works for you as it is @Milky. I even have a little smile on my face thinking how happy you must be lol(not quite sure why lmao)
> 
> Hows it going mate?


Hey mate yea I so feel lucky about it I must admit, he is pretty much the top boy on here

Thanks for thinking of me.

I'm in my way to Liverpool for the weekend.

What you upto today?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> i did have a joint journal with a couple of the lads, but called it a day as it wasnt really going anywhere between the three of us so i started my own one here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/222298-blood-sweat-tears.html
> 
> def milkster, i know he must have a lot on his plate, i got that impression from reading his journals, so at the most i was expecting a message to say he couldnt do it, but like you say, the amount of pms he would get on a daily basis, i can see how it could have got overlooked/lost amongst everything else.
> 
> very much looking for some help, just so stuck with my diet..i can get the kcal's in but its just the same old thing day in/day out, could really do with a revamp, maybe even just turned on its head and start again with guidance, esp from someone like paul, as i have places i want to take this, but i really dont think i can get there by myself


Hi mate, thought I would jump in on the conversation 

Depending what you want there is two that I know of on the site. One is one of pscarbs lads and his name is @Jacko89 he does PT aswell. And the is @Therealbigbear who does it aswell. From what I have seen both are very good at what they do!!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Hi mate, thought I would jump in on the conversation
> 
> Depending what you want there is two that I know of on the site. One is one of pscarbs lads and his name is @Jacko89 he does PT aswell. And the is @Therealbigbear who does it aswell. From what I have seen both are very good at what they do!!


Hey mate, thanks for the name drop.

I do help guys at a charge as it's my job but I wouldn't want to take anything away from @Pscarb or the other guys on here that coach people. If they don't mind then feel free to PM me


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Hey mate yea I so feel lucky about it I must admit, he is pretty much the top boy on here
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> ...


From what I have seen of him he seems the bollox. I don't speak to him really as the 2 times I have asked questions I got blanked lol 

I am happy for you because I know it was really getting you down but now the only way is up!!

What you going to Liverpool for?? Its full of scousers lol

I have got training and gardening today. You working??


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Jacko89 said:


> Hey mate, thanks for the name drop.
> 
> I do help guys at a charge as it's my job but I wouldn't want to take anything away from @Pscarb or the other guys on here that coach people. If they don't mind then feel free to PM me


No @danMUNDY is looking for a trainer mate. @ash1981 is on pscarbs team aswell now


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Hi mate, thought I would jump in on the conversation
> 
> Depending what you want there is two that I know of on the site. One is one of pscarbs lads and his name is @Jacko89 he does PT aswell. And the is @Therealbigbear who does it aswell. From what I have seen both are very good at what they do!!


Yup I'm available I must warn I'm not for the faint hearted but I get results

More than willing to say if your willing to do the work I set and eat the food I guarantee you'll get results you never thought possible but it isn't easy

Just ask wwr ( I think he's on here) stuck 8 kg on him in 4 months and he was leaner



That was what me and cj achieved in 14 weeks and @flinty also works with me though he hates me lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Yup I'm available I must warn I'm not for the faint hearted but I get results
> 
> More than willing to say if your willing to do the work I set and eat the food I guarantee you'll get results you never thought possible but it isn't easy
> 
> ...


Once I have the money I am in


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Hi mate, thought I would jump in on the conversation
> 
> Depending what you want there is two that I know of on the site. One is one of pscarbs lads and his name is @Jacko89 he does PT aswell. And the is @Therealbigbear who does it aswell. From what I have seen both are very good at what they do!!


Fck me you love tagging people lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Fck me you love tagging people lol


Haha its the way to be  I was just trying to help out @danMUNDY <-----you see that one aswell haha as he is looking for a trainer and I have spoke with a couple. You know me, i'm in and out of loads of journals and get chatting to everyone. I like a lil sl4g lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> From what I have seen of him he seems the bollox. I don't speak to him really as the 2 times I have asked questions I got blanked lol
> 
> I am happy for you because I know it was really getting you down but now the only way is up!!
> 
> ...


Yea working in Liverpool today

Just for the day

Yep the only way is up indeed


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea working in Liverpool today
> 
> Just for the day
> 
> Yep the only way is up indeed


Oh god watch the van lol might get robbed up there haha

I can see the results starting to come very quickly mate. Once I have the money I am going for 1 aswell. Love having @biglbs helping me but think a PT would help me aswell.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha its the way to be  I was just trying to help out @danMUNDY <-----you see that one aswell haha as he is looking for a trainer and I have spoke with a couple. You know me, i'm in and out of loads of journals and get chatting to everyone. I like a lil sl4g lol.


really appreciate the suggestions mate, reason why i had @Pscarb as my first choice was from looking at his journals, was the volume/frequency of his training fits more aline with mine, but as you have put forward a couple more names, i have some other options to explore, cheers mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> really appreciate the suggestions mate, reason why i had @Pscarb as my first choice was from looking at his journals, was the volume/frequency of his training fits more aline with mine, but as you have put forward a couple more names, i have some other options to explore, cheers mate


Your more than welcome mate. Hope you find what your looking for!!!

Good luck mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> really appreciate the suggestions mate, reason why i had @Pscarb as my first choice was from looking at his journals, was the volume/frequency of his training fits more aline with mine, but as you have put forward a couple more names, i have some other options to explore, cheers mate


Paul all the way mate imo,he has forgotten more than most know!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh god watch the van lol might get robbed up there haha
> 
> I can see the results starting to come very quickly mate. Once I have the money I am going for 1 aswell. Love having @biglbs helping me but think a PT would help me aswell.


Are you???

Who with???

Big lbs has helped me out too with advice. Good guy on here


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Paul all the way mate imo,he has forgotten more than most know!


Great way to put it buddy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You still cutting then Ash? Any plans for a rebound. Are you going to not ever post anything training or diet realted now? lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Are you???
> 
> Who with???
> 
> Big lbs has helped me out too with advice. Good guy on here


I am not 100% yet, I love the transformation that @Therealbigbear did and I imagine he knows his stuff and the guy has the strength and look that I want so probably be him. Like I say it won't be yet as I am skint but maybe when I am going to do my 1st cycle to get the most out of it. I want to try a novice strongman event in April next year so will be aiming for that. Maybe someone else would benefit me more though!!!! God the decisions.

Maybe not have 1 at all and see what me and the great people of UKM can achieve!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> You still cutting then Ash? Any plans for a rebound. Are you going to not ever post anything training or diet realted now? lol.


Lol you dick

Cause I will

I've just been waiting for it all to be tied up

What he's written for me I'm looking forward to because its different to what I've done on the past

Finally gonna get some results at last


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the plan is to get back on cycle, do more alot of cardio up until Hols then have a look at where we are post holiday


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

danMUNDY said:


> ello mate, was just popping into see how u were getting on, congrats on the twins..you must be made up
> 
> how did u manage to get on board with pscarb, i messaged him a month or so ago to talk about coaching but he never got back to me


sorry buddy i do normally get back to people about coaching you slipt through the net sorry about that buddy....



Jacko89 said:


> Hey mate, thanks for the name drop.
> 
> I do help guys at a charge as it's my job but I wouldn't want to take anything away from @Pscarb or the other guys on here that coach people. If they don't mind then feel free to PM me


you won't have the energy 



paulandabbi said:


> From what I have seen of him he seems the bollox. I don't speak to him really as the 2 times I have asked questions I got blanked lol
> 
> I am happy for you because I know it was really getting you down but now the only way is up!!
> 
> ...


again sorry, i don't tend to reply to PM's if the question is a general one that can be asked on the board (in fact it is better to mention me in the post on the main board)

i have to be selective with who i coach only because if i take to many on then no one gets the time they need to progress as i don't do cookie cutter plans and i do very detailed initial plans to work from.....i am looking at a new way of coaching where updates are not given each week as i do now but every 2-3 weeks to make sure progress is being made but this allows me to work with more.....

Ash is persistent i will give him that  i had an opening so he got in there, the plan he will be working to is very different to what he does now but i guess that is the point......no point working with a coach if he is going to do the same as you do now.....

and thank you for the kind words about my ability as a coach it is appreciated...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> sorry buddy i do normally get back to people about coaching you slipt through the net sorry about that buddy....
> 
> you won't have the energy
> 
> ...


Exciting mate. How many clients do you have now mate? No reason why im asking other than curiosity. Looking forward to Ash's results! Sure he will follow your plan 100% untill his little sprogs get here at least anyway.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I think emailed pscarb around 5 times

But like I have previously said he was the one couch that I wanted to work with.

And yea, when he finally got back to me, I was very happy lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Exciting mate. How many clients do you have now mate? No reason why im asking other than curiosity. Looking forward to Ash's results! Sure he will follow your plan 100% untill his little sprogs get here at least anyway.


enough to keep me busy  a few on this board will be coming online in the next few weeks but these guys have been on the list to start for some time....


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> sorry buddy i do normally get back to people about coaching you slipt through the net sorry about that buddy....
> 
> you won't have the energy
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it mate, I can't remember what is was but it was about peps. It was on a board though 

Sounds like a better plan on the coaching, gives your client more time to get results and you more time to plan and work with them. Its really good and I really respect your ways in which you coach. You strive for results and don't just take on anyone even though people would lose a right arm to work with you.

Once I have got myself more focused and seen some of my results I want to get myself a coach as I feel it will make me even more determined to achieve what I want!! Its like @Milky said in his journal, no matter how bad the day is you can't let yourself or your coach down(or similar to that anyway) and thats the kind of thing I want to do.

Ash is a top bloke and I am sure he will achieve his goals working with you. He is very focused, determined and listens to advice so will do very well(I hope anyway)

No worries about the kind words mate, when you see people who do amazing work you praise them!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I think the plan is to get back on cycle, do more alot of cardio up until Hols then have a look at where we are post holiday


You are going to get the results now mate. You have been striving for them and it has had you mentally struggling sometimes but everything happens for a reason and now its all fell in to place.

Good luck with the fresh start.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> enough to keep me busy  a few on this board will be coming online in the next few weeks but these guys have been on the list to start for some time....


Good news mate. Seen bery impressive results by people being coached by you so excited for Ash. Does it still take some time to get an understanding of how someones body works/reacts to certain diet/training etc? Have always wandered because it must be difficult to come up with the perfect plan for someone right away without getting some experience with them on how it works for them. Guess that just comes over time and you make changes to suit?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

@Therealbigbear has definatly done a top job with @flinty90 he seems fully focused on his goals and has come a long way since he started his first journal on here.

I think @dutch_scott and @Pscarb are top coaches aswell with proven results, not seen results from others so i cant comment but 1 of these 3 would be my choice when i decide to get coached.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> You are going to get the results now mate. You have been striving for them and it has had you mentally struggling sometimes but everything happens for a reason and now its all fell in to place.
> 
> Good luck with the fresh start.


Cheers mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

paulandabbi said:


> Don't worry about it mate, I can't remember what is was but it was about peps. It was on a board though
> 
> Sounds like a better plan on the coaching, gives your client more time to get results and you more time to plan and work with them. Its really good and I really respect your ways in which you coach. You strive for results and don't just take on anyone even though people would lose a right arm to work with you.
> 
> ...


Thank you, you have a great approach getting things to a level where you can see results then approaching a coach to take you further is always a better approach than not achieving anything yourself first....



Suprakill4 said:


> Good news mate. Seen bery impressive results by people being coached by you so excited for Ash. Does it still take some time to get an understanding of how someones body works/reacts to certain diet/training etc? Have always wandered because it must be difficult to come up with the perfect plan for someone right away without getting some experience with them on how it works for them. Guess that just comes over time and you make changes to suit?


there is no such thing as a perfect plan as such as people change all the time, i detail an initial plan then give this 2-3 weeks and then move things around you need to do this as in general people either think they eat loads but don't or they eat very little to drop weight but can manage to eat more.........then after that through weekly updates we tweak things to maintain momentum......well thats how i do it anyway


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Thank you, you have a great approach getting things to a level where you can see results then approaching a coach to take you further is always a better approach than not achieving anything yourself first....
> 
> there is no such thing as a perfect plan as such as people change all the time, i detail an initial plan then give this 2-3 weeks and then move things around you need to do this as in general people either think they eat loads but don't or they eat very little to drop weight but can manage to eat more.........then after that through weekly updates we tweak things to maintain momentum......well thats how i do it anyway


Exactly what i wanted to know mate. Thanks for that.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> sorry buddy i do normally get back to people about coaching you slipt through the net sorry about that buddy....
> 
> you won't have the energy
> 
> ...


No worries Paul, I wasn't under the impression you were just ignoring me, as I can imagine how busy you are, esp with your life outside of uk-m. If you have no openings at this present time then all I can ask is of you could bear me in mind for when an oppertunity does arise and you will have time 

Many thanks mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Thank you, you have a great approach getting things to a level where you can see results then approaching a coach to take you further is always a better approach than not achieving anything yourself first....


Thanks for the comment. It is the approach I go for as whats the point in not getting somewhere before getting help? I feel I will have a better sense of achievement by doing it this way and then going beyond my own means with a coach.

Thanks for taking the time to chat. If you have a space in Jan I would happily fill it for you lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Thanks for the comment. It is the approach I go for as whats the point in not getting somewhere before getting help? I feel I will have a better sense of achievement by doing it this way and then going beyond my own means with a coach.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to chat. If you have a space in Jan I would happily fill it for you lol


Exactly the approach i took. Feel like i done my best on my own for a couple of years but wanted to take it further so sought help with big jim and absolutely zero regrets. He is making me prgress at a much faster rate than i was before.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Thanks for the comment. It is the approach I go for as whats the point in not getting somewhere before getting help? I feel I will have a better sense of achievement by doing it this way and then going beyond my own means with a coach.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to chat. If you have a space in Jan I would happily fill it for you lol


...................................................^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^!!!!!!!mg:I am out of here,this is getting a bit too freindly!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> ...................................................^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^!!!!!!!mg:I am out of here,this is getting a bit too freindly!


Lol, you know me big man. When someone deserves respect I give it them. Your still the man though


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Exactly the approach i took. Feel like i done my best on my own for a couple of years but wanted to take it further so sought help with big jim and absolutely zero regrets. He is making me prgress at a much faster rate than i was before.


Thats it, no matter how much reading/learning you do a coach knows alot more and will take your body further than you could ever imagine.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats it, no matter how much reading/learning you do a coach knows alot more and will take your body further than you could ever imagine.


I was more worried about you filling his 'space' in January,i think he may take credit cards,but er......


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats it, no matter how much reading/learning you do a coach knows alot more and will take your body further than you could ever imagine.


Exactly. Every pro out there that i know of has a coach, they have the genetics, the knowledge themselves no doubt to be amazing, but a coach sees things they dont, they see things for how they are like when dieting, many dont see it in themselves and start having doubts, make drastic silly choices etc. Jims kept me grounded on this diet, i hate how im looking but he assures me its all in the plan and ill fill out again once lean, so trust him.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I was more worried about you filling his 'space' in January,i think he may take credit cards,but er......


Why, why, why lol why do you have to notice these things?? It sounds so gay now!!!! FFS lmao


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Why, why, why lol why do you have to notice these things?? It sounds so gay now!!!! FFS lmao


Because i see your wifes beautiful ass(and it is beautiful Btw)and all i can think of is sex,am i bad? 

My Mrs is in for so much cardio this weekend it is untrue,last weekend she could'nt walk ffs!

Sorry mate,it is just the truth! :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Exactly. Every pro out there that i know of has a coach, they have the genetics, the knowledge themselves no doubt to be amazing, but a coach sees things they dont, they see things for how they are like when dieting, many dont see it in themselves and start having doubts, make drastic silly choices etc. Jims kept me grounded on this diet, i hate how im looking but he assures me its all in the plan and ill fill out again once lean, so trust him.


Thats true, I think everyone is blind to their changes in themselves. You will always see the bad points and not the good points. Like you said about jim keeping you grounded and focused but if he wasn't there and you tried this you would of gave up because you just see a person you don't want to be. I believe a coach would benefit 99% of people aslong as they are willing to do exactly as told.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Because i see your wifes beautiful ass(and it is beautiful Btw)and all i can think of is sex,am i bad?
> 
> My Mrs is in for so much cardio this weekend it is untrue,last weekend she could'nt walk ffs!
> 
> Sorry mate,it is just the truth! :lol:


Haha, when I look at it all I think about is sex aswell lmao!!! It is very beautiful!

You got a busy weekend planned then  Another 5lbs will be gone Monday morning haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, when I look at it all I think about is sex aswell lmao!!! It is very beautiful!
> 
> You got a busy weekend planned then  Another 5lbs will be gone Monday morning haha


Exactly mate,well if we get enough private time in caravan with little Mia asleep anyhow.

What you upto?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats true, I think everyone is blind to their changes in themselves. You will always see the bad points and not the good points. Like you said about jim keeping you grounded and focused but if he wasn't there and you tried this you would of gave up because you just see a person you don't want to be. I believe a coach would benefit 99% of people aslong as they are willing to do exactly as told.


I wouldnt give up as never ever will with anything in my life but i certainly wouldnt be doing things the way i am now, would prob make silly choices etc.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Exactly mate,well if we get enough private time in caravan with little Mia asleep anyhow.
> 
> What you upto?


Just do loads of stuff in the day like riding her bike and playing and she will be knackered come 7pm and the evening is yours :thumb:

I am going to have a little BBQ and do a bit more gardening and chill.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I wouldnt give up as never ever will with anything in my life but i certainly wouldnt be doing things the way i am now, would prob make silly choices etc.


God you have some determination lol. I am poor when it comes to sticking with things but know I need to fix up!!! Atleast you aren't making the silly choices though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> God you have some determination lol. I am poor when it comes to sticking with things but know I need to fix up!!! Atleast you aren't making the silly choices though


Do it then, no excuses not to. I find it so easy to be 100% committed to anything i do. Dont know where i get it from my dads addicted to beer, mums addicted to food and brothers addicted to weed. Maybe addiction runs in the family and my addiction is bodybuilding lol. Could be worse.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Because i see your wifes beautiful ass(and it is beautiful Btw)and all i can think of is sex,am i bad?
> 
> My Mrs is in for so much cardio this weekend it is untrue,last weekend she could'nt walk ffs!
> 
> Sorry mate,it is just the truth! :lol:


Ha ha lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

We have proper took over ash's journal lol. sorry ash


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Do it then, no excuses not to. I find it so easy to be 100% committed to anything i do. Dont know where i get it from my dads addicted to beer, mums addicted to food and brothers addicted to weed. Maybe addiction runs in the family and my addiction is bodybuilding lol. Could be worse.


I am going to sort it. I am going to spend time over the weekend planning everything to fit around my training and diet so I have the time to do it.



ash1981 said:


> Ha ha lol


Don't encourage him lol



Suprakill4 said:


> We have proper took over ash's journal lol. sorry ash


Haha yeah sorry ash lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> We have proper took over ash's journal lol. sorry ash


Ash who?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Ash who?


Lol fvcker


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l just say re the coaching.

Paul got me into peptides, something l would NEVER have tried on my own, this smidgeon of knowledge will stay with me for ever.

Its things like this that you pick up from using a good coach that make it all worth while IMO.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Milky said:


> Can l just say re the coaching.
> 
> Paul got me into peptides, something l would NEVER have tried on my own, this smidgeon of knowledge will stay with me for ever.
> 
> Its things like this that you pick up from using a good coach that make it all worth while IMO.


Exactly and look at the fcuming size of you in the Avi lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Milky said:


> Can l just say re the coaching.
> 
> Paul got me into peptides, something l would NEVER have tried on my own, this smidgeon of knowledge will stay with me for ever.
> 
> Its things like this that you pick up from using a good coach that make it all worth while IMO.


That another thing that I really want to get out of the coaching is all the knowledge I can pick up

The more the better


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> That another thing that I really want to get out of the coaching is all the knowledge I can pick up
> 
> The more the better


Aup matey, hows it going? You done much today?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup matey, hows it going? You done much today?


Hey mate

Yea I'm good ta, not done a great deal tbh

How about you?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Hey mate
> 
> Yea I'm good ta, not done a great deal tbh
> 
> How about you?


I am good thanks

I haven't done alot either, I have been feeling sorry for myself must of the day lol felt like sh!t

Hows the sprogs?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea good mate

She's at home so I'm hoping there well


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea good mate
> 
> She's at home so I'm hoping there well


Thats all good then. You still in Liverpool?

Glad their well!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea just about to come home now

Off tomoz then working Monday and have Thursday off

Need a new ion desperately


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

*job*


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

New ion lol. Glad things are good mate. R.e he knowledge, ask ALOT of questions. I'm sure pscarb won't mind answering whatever he can with whatever time he has. Guy is just stupidly knowledgable. He should do some q and a's on YouTube. Would be brilliant I could sit and listen all day to him talking about peptides, diet, training etc.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea just about to come home now
> 
> Off tomoz then working Monday and have Thursday off
> 
> Need a new *ion* desperately


I just googled ion lol, I thought it was some secret code or something haha. Is the pay better being that far out? Thats some miles from home. Atleast you got some time off to look forward to.



Suprakill4 said:


> *New ion lol*. Glad things are good mate. R.e he knowledge, ask ALOT of questions. I'm sure pscarb won't mind answering whatever he can with whatever time he has. Guy is just stupidly knowledgable. He should do some q and a's on YouTube. Would be brilliant I could sit and listen all day to him talking about peptides, diet, training etc.


I agree with this. I see things he has spoke in and click if its about peps or similar just to try an learn.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> New ion lol. Glad things are good mate. R.e he knowledge, ask ALOT of questions. I'm sure pscarb won't mind answering whatever he can with whatever time he has. Guy is just stupidly knowledgable. He should do some q and a's on YouTube. Would be brilliant I could sit and listen all day to him talking about peptides, diet, training etc.


Yea I've a few already to be fair. I'm not starting the training till Monday so more and more questions will be asked from then on I'm sure


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I've a few already to be fair. I'm not starting the training till Monday so more and more questions will be asked from then on I'm sure


Very exited for you mate. You will just one day love how you look pumped and full when proper lean. That day was today for me. Thoughts on how I looked took a complete u turn I'm far from great, and people will prob still think I look garbage but its good for me.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Very exited for you mate. You will just one day love how you look pumped and full when proper lean. That day was today for me. Thoughts on how I looked took a complete u turn I'm far from great, and people will prob still think I look garbage but its good for me.


I'd love to happy with how I look but as yet I have never once been happy with the physique


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> I'd love to happy with how I look but as yet I have never once been happy with the physique


You will.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I'd love to happy with how I look but as yet I have never once been happy with the physique


You won't be happy with your body in a few months, you will be crazy happy with you body when pscarb has finished with you


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> You won't be happy with your body in a few months, you will be crazy happy with you body when pscarb has finished with you


Yea tell me about it

I'm thinking of starting a new journal for this chapter with Paul


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea tell me about it
> 
> I'm thinking of starting a new journal for this chapter with Paul


Thats a good idea, new starting pics, new approach, new everything so a new journal.

You all good mate??


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Hope all is well with you mate. You still training and cutting then or you just been a lazy b4stard and cba writing it up?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Hope all is well with you mate. You still training and cutting then or you just been a lazy b4stard and cba writing it up?


Bit of both really mate

I've just been waiting for my plan from Paul so not been detailing this a great deal


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats a good idea, new starting pics, new approach, new everything so a new journal.
> 
> You all good mate??


Yea good mate

How are you???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea good mate
> 
> How are you???


I am all good mate, what you been up to?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I am all good mate, what you been up to?


Got back from Liverpool and I've been sat I the sofa ever since lol

Work tonoz


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Got back from Liverpool and I've been sat I the sofa ever since lol
> 
> Work tonoz


Morning mate, hows work??? You getting double time??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, hows work??? You getting double time??


Yea not too bad mate cheers

Get a day off for it so basically uea


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea not too bad mate cheers
> 
> Get a day off for it so basically uea


Thats not to bad then really, still gutting though I bet. The day off will come in handy I bet though.

What time you finish?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats not to bad then really, still gutting though I bet. The day off will come in handy I bet though.
> 
> What time you finish?


Finish at 4 today bud


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This one ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea mate


I agree this one  Fooks knows lol.

You all good mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Milky said:


> This one ?


Yea if you could close it milks please


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As requested... :thumbup1:


----------

